# Why Arabs hate migrants from Bangladesh, India & Pakistan?



## jinxeD_girl

*First published in Arab News (a leading English Language Daily from Jeddah, Saudi Arabia), March 27, 2006* *By ABDULLAH AL-MUTAIRI*

http://img194.imageshack.us/i/labourunrestarab.jpg/

IN THE shop next to my house, there is a home delivery service which is run by an Indian. He is a good man, hardworking and devoted to his job. I talk to him whenever he delivers something to my house and he talks to me about the time he spent working in Abu Dhabi and of his dream to live in London.

Last week I asked him to deliver a newspaper to my house. When he delivered it to me, he asked me whether I wrote in it. I told him that I did and he asked me to write about why young Saudis hate foreign workers, particularly Indians, Pakistanis and Bangladeshis. He asked, Why do they throw rocks at us when they see us in the street? He said that in India they were taught to love others because that is the teaching of the Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him). I was moved by his words and promised him that I would write on the subject.

I took his question to my students and started a discussion in class. The students agreed that they had harassed foreigners, particularly South Asians, in the street. One said that seeing a worker in the street was a perfect chance for them to beat him up and then run away. Some admitted searching for foreign workers to beat up, throw eggs at and generally abuse. I asked my students why they behaved in this way, what was the reason. Some said it was just fun, nothing more or less. Some said it was because those people were weak and unable to fight back. Some said that their favorite pastime was to catch cats, kill them and skin them. I was shocked and disturbed by all this violence and wondered what was causing it.

The classroom discussion ended but my questions would not go away. Is this violence only committed by children or can we see it at other levels in other forms? How do older people deal with foreign workers? Do the workers feel that we respect them? Sadly, the rude and sarcastic way we often refer to them sprang to my mind. Can such relationships be called humane? Are they based on equality? Are they in keeping with the tenets of Islam?

Do we adult Saudis who sponsor and employ foreigners fulfill the conditions of their contracts  which both we and they have signed? How many housemaids never get a day off?

I remember a worker in the school where I work who was on the job every day and who had not been paid for six months. I remember another unpaid worker who asked humbly and politely for his dues and received nothing but curses and insults. It seems to me that our childrens violent behavior has its origins and roots in the behavior and attitudes of adults. My Indian friends question should have thus been directed toward all ages and not just at the young.

Are these things related to education? Can we blame this shameful behavior on a lack of education? The answer came all too quickly to my head. I remembered one of my colleagues, a teacher who belongs to a certain tribe. He believes that a student lacking a tribal name is a man with no roots and hence of no importance. Then I remembered a preacher who visited the school after 9/11 and warned the students against dealing with non-Muslims. I also remember a sheikh in a mosque who would not allow a foreigner to pray next to him  simply because the man was not Saudi.

It is not difficult to come up with examples of our relations with people in our country who belong to different religions and cultures. And I will not discuss our own relations with other Saudis. Many of us will not allow our daughters to marry someone just because he is from a certain place or because, for some reason, we look down on him. Behind all these examples are beliefs and thoughts toward others which glorify us and our egos and degrade them and theirs. Such a situation is fertile ground for the idea of hate and infertile ground for the idea of love.

Those brought up to love people will not throw rocks at them and curse them. Those brought up to love people will not degrade those who are different from them? Where is love in our lives? Has it given way to hate? What answer can I give my Indian friend? Is he going to understand that it will take a long time to change this culture of hate? I do not think that it will be easy since so many of us do not want to and so many believe they are unique and the best in the world. I remember when I was in England last summer, arriving at the front door of the house where I was staying. I saw a little girl standing outside the house next to mine. I wondered if she would curse me or throw stones at me or whether she would just look away in disgust. Instead, she carried on watering the flowers in the small garden; then she looked up and waved at me, with a big smile on her face. Could that have happened here? #

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jinxeD_girl

The article tries to ponder Saudi racism against South Asians... and also shows that not all Saudis are bad.. (including the author of this article who is a Saudi)  Atleast there are some Arabs who are sane and have hearts..


----------



## Kompromat

Unfortunately it is true & it is even more unfortunate that it happens in a Land where Humanity was freed from all sorts of slavery , the women were given rights to education equallity and to inherit and most importantly the Blessing of God.

If you remember what happened to Arabs just before the Beysa of Prophet SAW , they reverted to Idle worship .
If you take the same account and apply on these arabs you would see that they have lost their track once again.

BUT Majority of Arabs are very good people through my personal experiance with arabs and these scumbags are in minority.

Trust me It happens everywhere in the world even in the most developed Countries and so called liberal societies.

But in the end of the day the solution is Teaching and Grooming of those young folks and creating an environment of mutual respect.

Regards:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

These low class piece of garbage terrorist nation is the worst in the world, how dare these fanatics say such tripe in classrooms. I truly hate these people after I have seen what they get up to. There women put on tons of makeup in western countries and act whorish to another level. 

They have pansies for men and god gave them wealth which they are not distributing to poor people to their south but on western countries to build garbage in their cities. Name me one amazing mosque in Dubai which has been built. These people have lost their way and it is up to us to capture the holy sites from the devil who has sieged Islam.

Pakistan should attack and siege these so called countries with Iran.


----------



## Kompromat

T-Faz Stop Trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

Black Blood said:


> T-Faz Stop Trolling.



I am not trolling, I knew a poor fellow who was conned and treated so bad by these animals that he turned away from Islam. Grow a spine and have some shame. When a fellow countrymen is affected, wether poor or rich, you have to stand by them. And these people have done nothing wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Black Blood said:


> T-Faz Stop Trolling.



Please stop giving excuses for Arab racism..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCHON

T-Faz said:


> I am not trolling, I knew a poor fellow who was conned and treated so bad by these animals that he turned away from Islam. Grow a spine and have some shame. When a fellow countrymen is affected, wether poor or rich, you have to stand by them. And these people have done nothing wrong.



I agree with you completely. the racism is towards the region, it has affected Pakistanis, Bangladeshis, sri lankans and Indians..

even though US citizens are immune from all the laws in Saudi for obvious reasons, , its the people who in search for jobs and a better livelihood from our region, who gets affected by these incidents and attitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

T-Faz said:


> *These low class piece of garbage terrorist nation is the worst in the world,* how dare these fanatics say such tripe in classrooms. *I truly hate these people after I have seen what they get up to. There women put on tons of makeup in western countries and act whorish to another level. *
> 
> *They have pansies for men* and god gave them wealth which they are not distributing to poor people to their south but on western countries to build garbage in their cities.* Name me one amazing mosque in Dubai which has been built.* These people have lost their way and* it is up to us to capture the holy sites from the devil who has sieged Islam.*
> 
> *Pakistan should attack and siege these so called countries with Iran*.




Trolls are Highlighted , either off topic or Idiotic .

Post something that makes sense !

Thanks


----------



## Kompromat

T-Faz said:


> I am not trolling, I knew a poor fellow who was conned and treated so bad by these animals that he turned away from Islam. Grow a spine and have some shame. When a fellow countrymen is affected, wether poor or rich, you have to stand by them. And these people have done nothing wrong.



It happens , read my post .

Fire is not treated with fire , Everyone does it and it is wrong regardless of who the person is .

Most of the Arabs are Good but a small minority of those poorly educated arabs do these things and it must be stopped .


----------



## Kompromat

jinxeD_girl said:


> Please stop giving excuses for *Arab racism*..



Highlight my Excuses and post back , do it now !

And you cannot Generalize all arabs just because some of them are Racist !


----------



## ptldM3

Would the Saudis give the death penalty if one of the south Asians decided to catch and beat the puke that decided to harras and throw rocks at him?


----------



## Marxist

T-Faz said:


> I am not trolling, I knew a poor fellow who was conned and treated so bad by these animals that he turned away from Islam. Grow a spine and have some shame. When a fellow countrymen is affected, wether poor or rich, you have to stand by them. And these people have done nothing wrong.



Arabs treat S.Asian poor and manual laborers very harshly its a very correct fact,what abt the rich S.Asian in Arabian countries they also treat laborers like animals,so it had nothing to do with the nationality.what the problem is lack of labour laws and labour rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Black Blood said:


> Highlight my Excuses and post back , do it now !
> 
> And you cannot Generalize all arabs just because some of them are Racist !



The article is written by a Saudi who is admitting Saudi racism... and yet you are the only one who is defending their attitude.. 

If there were a "tiny minority" of Saudis who treated South Asians like that.. then the article wouldn't have published in the leading newspaper in the first place...

Many people on this forum are very well aware of the Arab racism against South Asians... and yet you give pathetic excuses for their behavior.. "they are a small tiny minority" blah blah..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Adolf Hitler said:


> Arabs treat S.Asian poor and manual laborers very harshly its a very correct fact,what abt the rich S.Asian in Arabian countries they also treat laborers like animals,so it had nothing to do with the nationality.what the problem is lack of labour laws and labour rights.



you are right.. or how about some Afghans who claim that Iranians and Pakistanis treat them badly in their respective countries.. I think the matter is more about who is rich and who is poor..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

Its not only south asians, but also Chinese, Thai and many other poorer people of such countries in Asia and Africa. I was in contact with a human rights group especially for low wage workers and the worst place in the world for any poor soul is Middle East.

A majority of them have no shame or any compassion, they take advantage of these people and have caused grief to so many people that it is absolutely alarming. Lets be rational here, if the west which is highly tolerant makes a minor mistake, we go crazy.

Lets improve our own stature and then we can shut these opportunists in the Middle East. You know they have asked to not operate Gwadar port, they want us to be dependent on them but once we move away then we can show them that we are much better people and have great respect and hospitality for others.


----------



## pak-marine

simple they think I.P.B are weaker , we all should combined our forces toghether and invade arab countries lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

jinxeD_girl said:


> The article is written by a Saudi who is admitting Saudi racism... and yet you are the only one who is defending their attitude..:



I repeat again , highlight where i have defended Recism. 



> If there were a "tiny minority" of Saudis who treated South Asians like that.. then the article wouldn't have published in the leading newspaper in the first place...:



Agree but its unfair to tag all of them .



> Many people on this forum are very well aware of the Arab racism against South Asians...* and yet you give pathetic excuses for their behavior.. *"they are a small tiny minority" blah blah..



What excuses ?

Prove it to me that these scumbags are a majority , can you ?


----------



## Peregrine

Hi,
not only they are racist & suffer from superiority complex they are unjust and inhuman, they execute innocent people for baseless crimes, we already have a thread where a fortune teller is to be executed by Saudi's, i wonder why some Pakistani's think they owe allegiance to Saudi's no matter what they do. According to Islamic injunctions Your are suppose to confront those who do any wrong and Saudi's and many of these other of these Arab states do commit crimes against humanity, not to mention they think of Pakistani's and Indians as low lives, we had some Saudi students studying with us and they wouldn't even shake hands with us just because they belonged to the super human breed


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Black Blood said:


> Prove it to me that these scumbags are a majority , can you ?



lol! huh??!??  You prove it to me that these people are in tiny minority as you claimed?

How can I prove anything? There were no Polls conducted in Arabia on this issue to show how many Arabs are racist or not?  So, we can't prove it either way.. but we can go with the general opinion and the opinion of those who have faced first hand discrimination and abuse on the hands of Arabs right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

jinxeD_girl said:


> lol! huh??!??  You prove it to me that these people are in tiny minority as you claimed?
> 
> How can I prove anything? There were no Polls conducted in Arabia on this issue to show how many Arabs are racist or not?  So, we can't prove it either way.. but we can go with the general opinion and the opinion of those who have faced first hand discrimination and abuse on the hands of Arabs right?



Arguments and counter arguments have got nothing to do with your posts .

BTW when are you leaving school


----------



## jinxeD_girl

T-Faz said:


> Its not only south asians, but also Chinese, Thai and many other poorer people of such countries in Asia and Africa.



Also include Fillipinos to the list..


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Black Blood said:


> Arguments and counter arguments have got nothing to do with your posts .
> 
> BTW when are you leaving school



Well show it to me that these people are tiny minority? Were you conducting polls in Arabia? 

I will leave school as soon as you show me the poll results..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naved_kam

Having spent a few years in middle east and seen things up close, I have something to contribute.

What emanates from most arabs is arrogance. This arrogance I think is more so because they landed fortunes without even an iota of idea of knowing how to earn it.

If they would have toiled like the rest of the world does/did for earning the success they would have had and their children would have had a lot of humility and that would have shown in their present culture.

Mind you, that even to this day there are a lot of stories about the benevolence of the older generation of Arabs and the rulers = Sheikh Zayed, Sheikh Rashid (in U.A.E) to south Asians who had seen the humble times of their land. That makes me believe more in my impression of the current generation's arrogance.

Also, look they are stuck with us in this region = Brown color, poor surroundings but they have the money to beat the world (the GDP of Qatar is now about that of Luxembourg, the soverign fund of Abu Dhabi is the biggest investor in the world today), so I think that though they are stuck with us, they want to identify themselves with the Whites who just take their money and still do not treat them as whites...... and then the browns take the money from the whites but do not deliver as promised...... by the end it seems that it gets even somewhere. vicious cycle.......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

World's most Racist Nations .(Internet Poll)

USA 10 16.67&#37;
Canada 1 1.67%
Mexico 1 1.67% 
Brazil 0 0% 
Greece 0 0% 
Austraila 4 6.67% 
Sweden 0 0% 
Russia 6 10.00% 
China 2 3.33%
india 3 5.00% 
Saudi Arabia 4 6.67% 
Iran 3 5.00% 
Kenya 2 3.33% 
Germany 0 0% 
England 2 3.33% 
France 3 5.00% 
poland 1 1.67% 
Spain 2 3.33% 
South Africa 7 11.67%

Racist Countries (Vietnamese, population, Asians) - World - City-Data Forum


Racism Exists everywhere and USA tops is !

Know about Indian students being Stabbed in Australia ?

Its a Global Problem and Arbs are a part of it.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Black Blood said:


> World's most Racist Nations .(Internet Poll)
> 
> USA 10 16.67&#37;
> Canada 1 1.67%
> Mexico 1 1.67%
> Brazil 0 0%
> Greece 0 0%
> Austraila 4 6.67%
> Sweden 0 0%
> Russia 6 10.00%
> China 2 3.33%
> india 3 5.00%
> Saudi Arabia 4 6.67%
> Iran 3 5.00%
> Kenya 2 3.33%
> Germany 0 0%
> England 2 3.33%
> France 3 5.00%
> poland 1 1.67%
> Spain 2 3.33%
> South Africa 7 11.67%
> 
> Racist Countries (Vietnamese, population, Asians) - World - City-Data Forum



wow now you went to some random internet forum and posted the results here.. wow wow.. I was expecting some better counter argument from you.. That poll is NOT scientific.. it is based on the opinion of tiny forum members of that forum..

I remember a scientific poll conducted an year ago.. and according to that poll Ireland was the most racist country or something like that... I don't remember.. Let us see if I can find that article..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARCHON

jinxeD_girl said:


> The article is written by a Saudi who is admitting Saudi racism... and yet you are the only one who is defending their attitude..
> 
> If there were a "tiny minority" of Saudis who treated South Asians like that.. then the article wouldn't have published in the leading newspaper in the first place...
> 
> Many people on this forum are very well aware of the Arab racism against South Asians... and yet you give pathetic excuses for their behavior.. "they are a small tiny minority" blah blah..



In reality the "tiny minority" are the people who ones, among who writes about this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

jinxeD_girl said:


> wow now you went to some random internet forum and posted the results here.. wow wow.. I was expecting some better counter argument from you.. That poll is NOT scientific.. it is based on the opinion of tiny forum members of that forum..
> 
> I remember a scientific poll conducted an year ago.. and according to that poll Ireland was the most racist country or something like that... I don't remember.. Let us see if I can find that article..



*There is no Independant Racism Recording Authority present which may issue these figures .

You can try Proving otherwise !

Good luck*


----------



## jinxeD_girl

birdofprey said:


> In reality the "tiny minority" are the people who ones, among who writes about this



yup yup!!


----------



## Peregrine

Black Blood said:


> World's most Racist Nations .(Internet Poll)
> 
> USA 10 16.67&#37;
> Canada 1 1.67%
> Mexico 1 1.67%
> Brazil 0 0%
> Greece 0 0%
> Austraila 4 6.67%
> Sweden 0 0%
> Russia 6 10.00%
> China 2 3.33%
> india 3 5.00%
> Saudi Arabia 4 6.67%
> Iran 3 5.00%
> Kenya 2 3.33%
> Germany 0 0%
> England 2 3.33%
> France 3 5.00%
> poland 1 1.67%
> Spain 2 3.33%
> South Africa 7 11.67%
> 
> Racist Countries (Vietnamese, population, Asians) - World - City-Data Forum
> 
> 
> Racism Exists everywhere and USA tops is !
> 
> Know about Indian students being Stabbed in Australia ?
> 
> Its a Global Problem and Arbs are a part of it.


Hi,
these statistics aren't going to describe the Arabs mentality, the whole world knows about the American Racism, but we are talking about Arabs degrading Pakistani's, Indians & Bangladeshi's here.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Black Blood said:


> *There is no Independant Racism Recording Authority present which may issue these figures .
> 
> You can try Proving otherwise !
> 
> Good luck*



*Ok I think you made your point.. All of us heard your point that Racist Arabs are a very tiny minority and Racism exists everywhere.. right ?*

Was that your point ?


----------



## Kompromat

I think if people are not happy with Arabs or they cannot bear their racism , they should bycott them and stop working there !

If Indians , Pakistanis and Bangladeshis would have worked hard in their own countries today these Arabs would have been working in these Countries !

Racism is a global issue and it exists in every society including India Pakistan and Bangladesh as well .

And its a common sense that those racist elements in our societies are short in number but they do exist.

For instance , most Australians are very nice and highly educated people but few of them do something that Tags the whole nation as Racist ie indian student murder and bashing / stabbing incident.

Those who Tag the whole Nation because of few people are not different from those scumbag racists themselves .

Regards:


----------



## Kompromat

jinxeD_girl said:


> *Ok I think you made your point.. All of us heard your point that Racist Arabs are a very tiny minority and Racism exists everywhere.. right ?*
> 
> Was that your point ?



Invite me at your school graduation.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Black Blood said:


> If Indians , Pakistanis and Bangladeshis would have worked hard in their own countries today these Arabs would have been working in these Countries !



huh??!?? What are you talking about? Arabs got lucky because they discovered Oil.. it has nothing to do with Indians/Pakistanis/Bangladeshis working hard.. most of them are hard working people..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cityboy

*Talking abt one of my frnd experience. He is a dr and went to soudi. .then it was turned a nightmare for him. .he found dat this soudi ppl thnks that they r superior muslims. .u cant stand with them in a queue or a restaurant..u cant ask or oblige them in any of basic humanity issue such as food,shelter. .u hv to be like a slave while working . .many indians.pakistani ppl treated wrongly and very badly .who r just a laborer and not educatd enough. .he came back in just 2 month.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Black Blood said:


> Invite me at your school graduation.



Only if you bring me some candies and lollipops and show me a scientific poll conducted by you on arab racism.. then fo sho! you are most welcome to my graduation party


----------



## r3alist

the mentality of these arabs is curious and so backwards that its beyond belief.


the arabs reward mediocrity of people based on them basically being white, whilst a more highly educated and intelligent south asian is regarded as dirt to them, how can you reason with that logic?


alot of white people who cant make a good living in england go and make merry in arab lands and the arabs are happy to accomodate this, why, god knows.


the arabs have made their choice and i dont think s.asians should forget this, they have oil for now but not forever, one day it will hit the fan.....


----------



## r3alist

also, arabs, and unfortunately a fair few show of them, demonstrate arab supremacist tendencies

they have no respect for the notion of mutual respect amongst muslims, let along other peoples and religions

the funny thing is these same guys are as lazy as anything and as thick as horse manure.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

r3alist said:


> also, arabs, and unfortunately a fair few show of them, demonstrate arab supremacist tendencies
> 
> they have no respect for the notion of mutual respect amongst muslims, let along other peoples and religions
> 
> the funny thing is these same guys are as lazy as anything and as thick as horse manure.



that is why most Non-Arab muslim countries including Iran and Turkey despise them.. Afghans are not big fans of Arabs either...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cityboy

Even, soudi being strong and powerful islamic country, is a major america ally. .they didnt do anythng to oblige america against israel palestine conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

I am amazed at the arguments being put forward by this BlackBlood guy, sir we need an answer as to why this occurs in such an environment where in other countries it will be deemed as racism to a criminal intent.

Their students in their classes are spewing out such hatred that could lead to a school closing down in any other moral society, these students are openly contemplating attacks and compare it to as a fun activity.

You are defending people who are saying this in schools none the less and are not being prosecuted against.

I think you seriously need to reevaluate your thinking and mindset. Imagine your reaction if an American school students spewed out such despicable words.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Overcrowded "shelters" for migrant workers from Pakistan, Bangladesh, Nepal and India (sometimes 40 or 50 people sleeping in a 20square metre room and some people sleeping in a toilet or bathroom). Regarding South Asian Muslims as "second class" or non Muslims. Refusing to pay workers timeously. Slave conditions for workers where their passports are confiscated until they finish their "contract period". These are just some of the conditions our people from South Asia have to face in the Arab nations. Yet our governments do not protest but instead hero worship these Arab nations. This has been going on for years and the only time we feel disgusted at their conduct is when we read about it in the media despite the fact that we are always aware of what is going on there. South Asia and its people will always be subject to abuse by foreigners whilst we stand divided

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jinxeD_girl

T-Faz said:


> I am amazed at the arguments being put forward by this BlackBlood guy, sir we need an answer as to why this occurs in such an environment where in other countries it will be deemed as racism to a criminal intent.
> 
> Their students in their classes are spewing out such hatred that could lead to a school closing down in any other moral society, these students are openly contemplating attacks and compare it to as a fun activity.
> 
> You are defending people who are saying this in schools none the less and are not being prosecuted against.
> 
> I think you seriously need to reevaluate your thinking and mindset. Imagine your reaction if an American school students spewed out such despicable words.



Thank you T-Faz!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## r3alist

jinxeD_girl said:


> that is why most Non-Arab muslim countries including Iran and Turkey despise them.. Afghans are not big fans of Arabs either...



yes, this oil money has really gotten to their heads and one could say has exposed them.

sure their leaders are controlled by the US and the common arab man cannot help that, but thats not to say their conduct should reflect the same retardation of their leaders, unfortunately in alot of cases it does.

pakistan needs to get itself into a position where it can form stronger ties with iran and turkey, and then indonesia and malaysia, well thats my preference anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naved_kam

I followed the link you posted. 60 voters is not much of a poll Sir. So let us discount that for now till we find another at least real poll.




Black Blood said:


> I think if people are not happy with Arabs or they cannot bear their racism , they should bycott them and stop working there !
> 
> If Indians , Pakistanis and Bangladeshis would have worked hard in their own countries today these Arabs would have been working in these Countries !
> 
> :




Do you mean to say that the wealth of the Arab countries is hard work?? It is pure resource accident I think. Most of the local populace is very thin on education and technical skills otherwise they would not be needing so many of expatriates working there.

Re leaving the place if it does not suit them, a lot of people did leave the Gulf states because of the downward spiralling economy and because it did not suit them. So that happens.


The rest of your comments are very right and quite agreeable.

A friend of mine also told me about a caning incident in Riyadh when the women who was of Indian origin turned out to be a U.S passport holder. That was one sorry incident for the local authorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

This is one such situation where India, Pakistan, Bangladesh and Sri lanka can combine forces to show how much power and clout we have together at world stage. I bet you anything when we stand together the whole world will tremble when he speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARCHON

jinxeD_girl said:


> Only if you bring me some candies and lollipops and show me a scientific poll conducted by you on arab racism.. then fo sho! you are most welcome to my graduation party



I agree with you totally and i will come for the graduation party too..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## r3alist

T-Faz said:


> This is one such situation where India, Pakistan, Bangladesh and Sri lanka can combine forces to show how much power and clout we have together at world stage. I bet you anything when we stand together the whole world will tremble when he speak.




i dont know about you but personally i would find it a little bit beneath me to ask the arabs if they would be so kind enough to treat s.asians as normal human beings.

if this is something you have to fight for then you know there is a problem, personally i feel the arabs should be taught a lesson, an to further narrow the focus i think pakistan, iran and other nations should join hands in this where arabs realise they have been in the wrong for too long and there are consequences


ofcourse it will never happen and one day something disasterous will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ADT

Who cares about the Saudis... I eat them for breakfast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

r3alist said:


> i dont know about you but personally i would find it a little bit beneath me to ask the arabs if they would be so kind enough to treat s.asians as normal human beings.
> 
> if this is something you have to fight for then you know there is a problem, personally i feel the arabs should be taught a lesson, an to further narrow the focus i think pakistan, iran and other nations should join hands in this where arabs realise they have been in the wrong for too long and there are consequences
> 
> 
> ofcourse it will never happen and one day something disasterous will happen.



No I completely concur with you. I know tunisians and many other people who have told me the same thing.

These people are despicable and need to be taught a lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jinxeD_girl

T-Faz said:


> No I completely concur with you. I know tunisians and many other people who have told me the same thing.
> 
> These people are despicable and need to be taught a lesson.



And they have to learn a lesson real quick and change their attitude real quick..... as Oil supplies are running out fast..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## r3alist

about 50 years ago these people were still sand dwelling nomads riding camels, maybe when they are back in the same position in another 50 years time they will lament the decisions they have made from the backward minds and lack of vision - but by that time all the oil will have been finished and consumed by the US who will be high 5'ing at the completion of a good job well done.


----------



## IMADreamer

> Imagine your reaction if an American school students spewed out such despicable words.



good point.

i think i*mran bhai ,Asim,angrez_k_jamane_k_jeiler * etc... can tell us better.

*@ jinxeD_girl:* first time i thanked you based on similer views lolrofl:


BTW Arabs did't discovered Oil .Oil discoved by one american..


----------



## ADT

r3alist said:


> yes, this oil money has really gotten to their heads and one could say has exposed them.
> 
> sure their leaders are controlled by the US and the common arab man cannot help that, but thats not to say their conduct should reflect the same retardation of their leaders, unfortunately in alot of cases it does.
> 
> pakistan needs to get itself into a position where it can form stronger ties with iran and turkey, and then indonesia and malaysia, well thats my preference anyway.



They can only enjoy their arrogrance for another 100 years or less. When peak oil hits in 2050 and then rapid declination takes effect they will have nothing. They have no other source of income, no other natural resources.

At that time Pakistan will be an economic and military superpower. 

They will be working for Pakistanis and we will not forget the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dabong1

The only arabs that people have a problem with are the rich ones....saudi-UAE-qatar ect.
The tunisians,libyans,moroccans ect are all really nice people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

dabong1 said:


> The tunisians,libyans,moroccans ect are all really nice people.



They are not real Arabs.. Those are North Africans or what we call "Arabianized Arabs".. most of them were Berbers before Arabs invaded them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

Hi
it is a common practice amongst Saudi's to make jokes on Indians & Pakistani's
Its not only that look at this news please 
"A high level Pakistani diplomat has been rejected as Ambassador of Saudi Arabia because his name, Akbar Zeb, equates to "Biggest Dick" in Arabic. Saudi officials, apparently overwhelmed by the idea of the name, put their foot down and gave the idea of his being posted there"
Saudis Reject Pakistani Diplomat Whose Name Translates to 'Biggest Dick' - Salem-News.Com


----------



## ADT

Maulik said:


> Even, soudi being strong and powerful islamic country, is a major america ally. .they didnt do anythng to oblige america against israel palestine conflict.



They are not a strong and powerful Islamic country. They only control the Kaaba. 

They are not a major American ally.  U.S. doesn't even like dealing with them but has to out of necessity of oil. They provide them with military support only to help them against a possible attack from Iran and previously Iraq. 

The Saudi Royal family are Wahhabis and Wahhabis are an emerging sect in Saudi Arabia....Bin Laden from Saudi Arabia is a Wahhabi so what would you expect from their behavior.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IMADreamer

T-Faz said:


> This is one such situation where India, Pakistan, Bangladesh and Sri lanka can combine forces to show how much power and clout we have together at world stage. I bet you anything when we stand together the whole world will tremble when he speak.



in my knowledge perhaps we south asian are in majority in ME in term of MANPOWER.literally we runs their economy and normal daily life.
if these 4 nations unite their hand then we can definatly do something and no body can abuse as.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dabong1

jinxeD_girl said:


> They are not real Arabs.. Those are North Africans or what we call "Arabianized Arabs".. most of them were Berbers before Arabs invaded them..



well iraqis-egyptians-jordanians are also nice people.....or are that not also real arabs?


----------



## Cityboy

ADT said:


> They are not a strong and powerful Islamic country. They only control the Kaaba.
> 
> They are not a major American ally.  U.S. doesn't even like dealing with them but has to out of necessity of oil. They provide them with military support only to help them against a possible attack from Iran and previously Iraq.
> 
> The Saudi Royal family are Wahhabis and Wahhabis are an emerging sect in Saudi Arabia....Bin Laden from Saudi Arabia is a Wahhabi so what would you expect from their behavior.....



Are soudi has majority of oil. They control most precious resource of the word..but they didnt help palestine ppl substantially..that was my point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Muqeet khan

just because they r saudi doesnt mean they r saints these people r also charged for killing hundreds of innocent somalian peaple to Since somalian r at a lower place then arabia and there borders very near to each other they could have dugged the oil but that would leave saudies at trouble so they played active role in destablizing somalians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ADT

Maulik said:


> Are soudi has majority of oil. They control most precious resource of the word..but they didnt help palestine ppl substantially..that was my point



U.S. gets most of its oil from Canada it is #2 in oil reserves in the world. Then Saudis.


----------



## ahmed_naj

racism and class discrimination is a major problem in the gulf oil states, no denying that. But I have interacted with arabs, some of my closest friends are arabs and I am not going to say they are all arogant, racist etc.. 



> The tunisians,libyans,moroccans ect are all really nice people.





> well iraqis-egyptians-jordanians are also nice people.....or are that not also real arabs?



paradoxically, i have had bad experiences with egyptians and morrocans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Funny thing is tht arabs are shytless when they have to face someone face to face.
I remmember once i saw bengladeshi boys beating a bunch of nationals(emiraties) and they were running like armagedon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Funny thing is tht arabs are shytless when they have to face someone face to face.
> I remmember once i saw bengladeshi boys beating a bunch of nationals(emiraties) and they were running like armagedon.


Hi
LoL that is so true, but they enjoy others miseries and pain , if i recall correctly they used to tie kidnapped children from Pakistan to camels and watched their races, man they are coward but ruthless as well, and i cant believe despite these evident cases some people here are trying to justify their irrational and pompous attitude

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Arab does what Arab does but how do we Pakistani and Bangladeshi treat our poor, ie----house maid, beggar and day laborers.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

One thing I know for sure is that hypocrisy runs deep in the Pakistani middle class as far as working conditions in the middle east are concerned. Respect for "Arabs" is there only because people are led to believe that they live on the land of the prophets and the holy sites, hence respecting them is necessary. The "Islamic bond" runs only one way, Arabs will not respect us. 

(By Arabs I'm referring to Saudis, Emiratis, Qataris, Bahraini and Omanis. Iraqis, Moroccans, Tunisians, Libyans, Egyptians are not referred to as Arabs in this piece of rant)

My main arguments :-

*1.* People immigrating expect nordics to give them citizenship withing years of starting permanent residence while a million year stay in the arab world will not entitle you to become an Emirati or Saudi (I know some of them are relaxing their nationality laws but I'm speaking generally and historically).

*2.* There is no freedom of speech, criticizing the holy of holys is banned, thugs roam free like in our country and protests are banned.

*3.* Labor unions are banned and because protests are banned, workers being pushed to work for almost 20 hours a day are abused. When they protested, they were deported. They are accommodated in ****** labor camps with their passports confiscated illegally by employers. Numerous workers fall to their death but the media as always does not report on these matters. 

*4.* Arabs have become a minority in their own country and feel being sidelined and are trying to integrate locals into work now. Emiratisation, Saudization, Qatarization are the way they are trying to make their people work.

*5. *Those who have not worked hard or toiled for their money, do not know the value of it nor can respect it. I'm not going to go on rant about how Bahrain and Dubai have destroyed modern urban planning. The only oil deprived country in the Middle East, is the only republic in the Middle East and is the poorest one (Yemen).

*6.* They are global abusers. They come to Pakistan and pay huge sums of money for licenses (and bribes) to hunt the endangered Chakor (red legged partridge), the national bird of Pakistan, the hunting of which is banned. They hunt falcons and numerous other critically endangered migratory birds in our country by bribing their way through and using their connections at the highest level. Islam anyone?

*7. *Arabs are inherently racist. They have been racist for centuries. When did the concept of Arab superiority over Ajmi come into existence? More than a thousand years ago.

*8.* They have been using kidnapped children from Pakistan as camel jockeys for decades. Even with this year's strict surveillance, abducted kids were used. So much for humanity.

*9.* We have been crying about livestock prices skyrocketing in Pakistan. Besides livestock being smuggled to Iran and Afghanistan, the Ministry of Livestock and Dairy Development has so far issued licenses for export of 63,100 goats, 4,363 camels and 1,550 bulls to Saudi Royals this year (NA Question Session March 26, 2010)

*10.* There are no "friendly relations" between us. Saudis have bulldozed many of our decisions just like the US. They are no less than imperialists. The Wahabization of our religious schools of thought can be solely attributed to them.

*11.* People from the subcontinent are treated differently, way differently than the Europeans and other gora chamri walas. Why the hypocrisy? Because they are the biggest work force? Why not special compounds for them as well?

*12.* They are trying to bring their agro imperialism to Pakistan in the form of land purchases for meeting their food needs. No land should be sold to foreigners, let alone at throwaway prices and without taxation. Conclusively, Arabs are no better than modern day imperialists. They are imperializing Ethiopia, Sudan, Phillipinies and Uganda and now they are laying their hands on us. Land acquisitions are done by backhand deals and nations are deprived of millions of hectares of their lands. Land acquisition for food security is no better than US invading Iraq.

*Arabs treat South Asians differently, and by differently I mean bad. Laborers have no rights and are extensively abused. They treat south asians as third grade residents even after they've live there for more than 4 decades. They are lethargic and that is why the rely on an ever growing sea of immigrants to do their job. *

*They are ruled by single families and they try to uphold the Sharia. Islam does not allow anyone to have the birthright to rule nor does it allow a ban on criticism of the leaders. Rulers are totalitarian and autocratic dictators who silence their opponents. They bribe their way across the world. They are used like puppets by the US, so much for their integrity. Saudis preach and propagate a firebrand version of Islam that is highly intolerant and extremely xenophobic. As I said earlier, The real 'Taliban', the ideological grandfathers, are sitting not in the Waziristan or Swat, but in Riyadh and Jeddah.*

*The Pakistani and Afghan Taliban are merely the products of the extensive Wahhabi indoctrination carried out in the Jihadi camps during the 80s under the Zia regime.*

*It is no wonder 15 0f the 19 hijackers involved in the 9/11 attacks were Saudis.*

*The brunt of their actions is being faced by Pakistan and Afghanistan, while the Sheikhs enjoy immunity in return for oil. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sparklingway

Al-zakir said:


> Arab does what Arab does but how do we Pakistani and Bangladeshi treat our poor, ie----house maid, beggar and day laborers.....



Not like human beings either. But this is off topic. Open another thread for it.


----------



## khanz

arabs are the most racist hypocrite people . I only care about mecca and medina not arabs or saudi arabia at all while south asians are poor but hard working lazy arabs are completely dependant on foreign workers .I guess they're bitter about having to rely on others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## r3alist

excellent points sparklingway, i am sure there are many other things to say about wahabi-arabia.


----------



## Ahmad

sparklingway said:


> *1.* People immigrating expect nordics to give them citizenship withing years of starting permanent residence while a million year stay in the arab world will not entitle you to become an Emirati or Saudi (I know some of them are relaxing their nationality laws but I'm speaking generally and historically).



I believe it is because of their bitter experience in Palestine. They fear a second paletine would happen in their land if they let all those immigrants have citizenship.


----------



## Al-zakir

sparklingway said:


> Not like human beings either. *But this is off topic.* Open another thread for it.



Perhaps but not unrelated to topic. If we can not treat our own people in our country with human respect then how are in the position to judge Arabs. Fact of the matter is, it all about the wealth. A rich man get respect irrespective of national identity than a poor worker. A Pakistani or Bangladeshi may be treated with disrespect in Arabia but they at least earn enough money to provide a decent life for their family members in back home however a day laborers or maid work like semi slave condition in our country just for two times meal a day. 

I am not trying to defend un-Islamic behaviors from the land of Muhammad(S.W.A) but not all Muslims are _mumin _and not all Arabs are _zalim_.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

jinxeD_girl said:


> *First published in Arab News (a leading English Language Daily from Jeddah, Saudi Arabia), March 27, 2006* *By ABDULLAH AL-MUTAIRI*
> 
> http://img194.imageshack.us/i/labourunrestarab.jpg/
> 
> IN THE shop next to my house, there is a home delivery service which is run by an Indian. He is a good man, hardworking and devoted to his job. I talk to him whenever he delivers something to my house and he talks to me about the time he spent working in Abu Dhabi and of his dream to live in London.
> 
> Last week I asked him to deliver a newspaper to my house. When he delivered it to me, he asked me whether I wrote in it. I told him that I did and he asked me to write about why young Saudis hate foreign workers, particularly Indians, Pakistanis and Bangladeshis. He asked, Why do they throw rocks at us when they see us in the street? He said that in India they were taught to love others because that is the teaching of the Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him). I was moved by his words and promised him that I would write on the subject.
> 
> I took his question to my students and started a discussion in class. The students agreed that they had harassed foreigners, particularly South Asians, in the street. One said that seeing a worker in the street was a perfect chance for them to beat him up and then run away. Some admitted searching for foreign workers to beat up, throw eggs at and generally abuse.* I asked my students why they behaved in this way, what was the reason. Some said it was just fun, nothing more or less. Some said it was because those people were weak and unable to fight back.* Some said that their favorite pastime was to catch cats, kill them and skin them. I was shocked and disturbed by all this violence and wondered what was causing it.
> 
> The classroom discussion ended but my questions would not go away. Is this violence only committed by children or can we see it at other levels in other forms? How do older people deal with foreign workers? Do the workers feel that we respect them? Sadly, the rude and sarcastic way we often refer to them sprang to my mind. Can such relationships be called humane? Are they based on equality? Are they in keeping with the tenets of Islam?
> 
> Do we adult Saudis who sponsor and employ foreigners fulfill the conditions of their contracts  which both we and they have signed? How many housemaids never get a day off?
> 
> I remember a worker in the school where I work who was on the job every day and who had not been paid for six months. I remember another unpaid worker who asked humbly and politely for his dues and received nothing but curses and insults. It seems to me that our childrens violent behavior has its origins and roots in the behavior and attitudes of adults. My Indian friends question should have thus been directed toward all ages and not just at the young.
> 
> Are these things related to education? Can we blame this shameful behavior on a lack of education? The answer came all too quickly to my head. I remembered one of my colleagues, a teacher who belongs to a certain tribe. He believes that a student lacking a tribal name is a man with no roots and hence of no importance. Then I remembered a preacher who visited the school after 9/11 and warned the students against dealing with non-Muslims. I also remember a sheikh in a mosque who would not allow a foreigner to pray next to him  simply because the man was not Saudi.
> 
> It is not difficult to come up with examples of our relations with people in our country who belong to different religions and cultures. And I will not discuss our own relations with other Saudis. Many of us will not allow our daughters to marry someone just because he is from a certain place or because, for some reason, we look down on him. Behind all these examples are beliefs and thoughts toward others which glorify us and our egos and degrade them and theirs. Such a situation is fertile ground for the idea of hate and infertile ground for the idea of love.
> 
> Those brought up to love people will not throw rocks at them and curse them. Those brought up to love people will not degrade those who are different from them? Where is love in our lives? Has it given way to hate? What answer can I give my Indian friend? Is he going to understand that it will take a long time to change this culture of hate? I do not think that it will be easy since so many of us do not want to and so many believe they are unique and the best in the world. I remember when I was in England last summer, arriving at the front door of the house where I was staying. I saw a little girl standing outside the house next to mine. I wondered if she would curse me or throw stones at me or whether she would just look away in disgust. Instead, she carried on watering the flowers in the small garden; then she looked up and waved at me, with a big smile on her face. Could that have happened here? #



The question is in purple.

The answer is in red.

In other words, the weak and those who don't fight back (defend themselves) get abused. How often do you see a lion attack a strong healthy male? Often times they go after the young, weak, sick, or old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## r3alist

Al-zakir said:


> Perhaps however if we can not treat our own people in our country with human respect then how are in the position to judge Arabs. Fact of the matter is, it all about the wealth. A rich man get respect irrespective of national identity than a poor worker. A Pakistani or Bangladeshi may be treated with disrespect in Arabia but they at least earn enough money to provide a decent life for their family members in back home however a day laborers or maid work like semi slave condition in our country just for two times meal a day.
> 
> I am not trying to defend un-Islamic behaviors from the land of Muhammad(S.W.A) but not all Muslims are not _mumin _and not all Arabs are _zalim_.





but this is universal, arabs behave the way they do based on race, they actually beleive their lazy ***** are superior.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Last year.. one of the Royal Sheikh of United Arab Emirates Sheikh Issa brutally tortured an Afghan Business Man Mohammed Shah Poor and had it all filmed on camera so he could watch it later. 

Sheikh Issa 

http://img253.imageshack.us/i/uaeroyalsheikhissatortu.jpg/








The videotape, aired by ABC Television April 22, shows the Afghan, Mohammed Shah Poor, being beaten with a nail-studded wood plank, having his genitals set on fire, his anus pierced by a cattle prod and then repeatedly run over by an SUV.

http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/saudi-arabia/090501/caught-camera-son-uae-president-torturing-man

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gazzi

It is really funny at times watching Indians and Pakistanis at each others throats.....

If you ever get a chance to live in the UK you will find that all, Hindus, Muslims and Sikhs respect each other and work with each other.

I can tell you now, when I go out to another City where the dominant people are white, any Asian, whether Indian or Pakistani, when they see each other, call one another brothers and an Aapna, both greet and enjoy each others company.

This S*** that happens between us only happens when we get bored of one another and Politicians need a vote bank. 

Step out of Pakistan or India and you will find a whole new world, where people hate us and living WITH EACH OTHER is the only option

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-zakir

r3alist said:


> but this is universal, arabs behave the way they do based on race, they actually beleive their lazy ***** are superior.



I agree with you on this. Some Arabs does thing such way but their laziness will subdue them once again. Oil will not last forever...


----------



## sparklingway

Al-zakir said:


> Perhaps but not unrelated to topic. If we can not treat our own people in our country with human respect then how are in the position to judge Arabs. Fact of the matter is, it all about the wealth. A rich man get respect irrespective of national identity than a poor worker. A Pakistani or Bangladeshi may be treated with disrespect in Arabia but they at least earn enough money to provide a decent life for their family members in back home however a day laborers or maid work like semi slave condition in our country just for two times meal a day.
> 
> I am not trying to defend un-Islamic behaviors from the land of Muhammad(S.W.A) but not all Muslims are _mumin _and not all Arabs are _zalim_.



Remittances leading to bottom up poverty alleviation should be discussed as a separate topic in the economic section. As I said, people of subcontinent abusing servants and laborers is reprehensible and inhumane but here we are discussing Arabs, hence it is off topic.


----------



## khanz

remember this case too jinxed girl ?

Pakistani woman, jailed for being raped in Saudi Arabia, deported

theres many more like this victims most of the time are south asians.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

so what happend to this Shiekh Issa? is he walking scott free?


----------



## Gazzi

It brings the treatment of people from South Asia out across the world not just in the Arab world......for sure, dealing with racism hasn't really reached the Middle East but it very much exists elsewhere also. 

Pakistanis and Indians seem to work well together when abroad...i'll give you an example.

Yesterday, Whilst about to finish work, I work as a cop. A Sikh man came into the Police Station. He was about 55-60 years old. He came in and looked very shaken, appeared crying and did make much sense.

A colleague of mine, took him to a side room which I entered and after re-assuring him I enquired with him what had happenned.

At the time, many Officers were in the Station but decided to deal with other matters.

The old man, began to sob and told me his sister had died in India yesterday, he left his home today with his Passport and Visa application form to go to the Indian Consulate and get his Visa so that he can head out to India. He was adament he left the papers in his glove box compartment and when he reached the Consulate he popped into the local shop to get something and when he returned and looked into the glove compartment, the papers were no longer there and believed they had been stolen.

The man was in tears, and most of my coleagues, just looked at him showing no interest. 

Here was I, a Muslim, of pakistani origin, with a Sikh male, an Indian, and his predicament instantly hit me....honestly, I nearly cried myself, looking at this old man, the age of my father.

I got up and ordered two other Officers, one of them an Indian to join me to go back to his car and seach other thoroughly, whilst the other walks back down the route the man had taken to the foe from the shop, as he was clearly distressed and in remorse and this may have effected his judgement and caused confusion.

Despite me now being off duty I walked back, in the heavy rain to his car and the Officers searched it. They went through every little space but nothing was found. The Sikh man put his hands to his face and just cried. 

I walked over to the car and asked both Officers to get out and looked in the glove compartment myself. Knowing that the glove compartment has a space to the rear and the man may have pushed it in there mistakenly in a hurry I found the documents. 

The man looked at me and sighed out loud and embraced me, thanking me dearly for the find.

I walked back with my Officers and the Indian Officer says "What a F***ing knob" to which I replied "Your the F***ing knob for not being able to find the documents in the first place. His sister has died, you should have more respect for him" added with a hurl of abuse tellign him to F off.

Point is........Indian, Pakistani or Bangladeshi..........only when you go aborad is when you feel brotherly love for one another

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Ahmad said:


> so what happend to this Shiekh Issa? is he walking scott free?



I have heard that he is..  They paid the victim and the story was over.. or something like that


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Ahmad,

I googled it and here is the Trial and Verdict 

Trial and verdict

*On 14 December 2009 Issa appeared in court and declared he was innocent.*[21] The trial ended on 10 January 2010, when Issa was cleared of the torture and rape of Mohammed Shah Poor.[22] Though according to his lawyer, the court accepted that Issa had been a victim of a conspiracy, the judge in fact did not give a reason, as to why Issa was exonerated of responsibility for the abuse.[23] The Lebanese-American brothers Ghassan and Bassam Nabulsi were both sentenced in absentia to five years[24] for "drugging, recording and publishing a video and blackmail".[22][25][26][27][28].

Nablusi, speaking from Texas, told the Observer of his shock. "I am feeling nauseous. It is really sarcastic. These people, the more they lie, the bigger the hole they are digging for themselves" and called the verdict an insult to justice.[29]

Human Rights Watch, an international rights watchdog group, criticised the United Arab Emirate's trial and called on the government to establish an independent body to investigate allegations of abuse by security personnel and other persons of authority.[30]


----------



## Nima

Black Blood said:


> World's most Racist Nations .(Internet Poll)
> 
> USA 10 16.67%
> Canada 1 1.67%
> Mexico 1 1.67%
> Brazil 0 0%
> Greece 0 0%
> Austraila 4 6.67%
> Sweden 0 0%
> Russia 6 10.00%
> China 2 3.33%
> india 3 5.00%
> Saudi Arabia 4 6.67%
> Iran 3 5.00%
> Kenya 2 3.33%
> Germany 0 0%
> England 2 3.33%
> France 3 5.00%
> poland 1 1.67%
> Spain 2 3.33%
> South Africa 7 11.67%
> 
> Racist Countries (Vietnamese, population, Asians) - World - City-Data Forum
> 
> 
> Racism Exists everywhere and USA tops is !
> 
> Know about Indian students being Stabbed in Australia ?
> 
> Its a Global Problem and Arbs are a part of it.



NOW THIS IS TROLLING
whenever somebody is talking negative about saudis and arabs blackblood comes to the rescue and usually tries to shut that person up by calling them a troll!!!!
stop worshiping the arabs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sparklingway

jinxeD_girl said:


> I have heard that he is..  They paid the victim and the story was over.. or something like that



*He was acquitted. It might be the best legal decision of the decade. Guy shows his face on video, speaks out his name numerous time in a conversation and there is a witness as well; yet the guy goes free after torturing and raping another person. And the guy who leaked the video was sentenced in absentee for five years. What a justice system.
*

*Abu Dhabi Royal Acquitted in Torture Trial*
NY Times

A court in Abu Dhabi ruled on Sunday that 45 minutes of video showing a member of the emirate&#8217;s ruling family torturing an Afghan grain merchant &#8212; *by stuffing his face with sand, firing a machine gun close to his body, hitting him with a whip and an electric cattle prod, cutting his bare buttocks by striking him a nail embedded in a stick and driving over him* &#8212; did not prove the prosecution&#8217;s case that the sheik was guilty of a crime.

As the Abu Dhabi daily The National reported, the court ruled that Sheik Issa bin Zayed al-Nahyan, a brother of president of the United Arab Emirates, had &#8220;diminished liability&#8221; for his actions, which he claimed took place while he was under the influence of medication. The trial was held in Al Ain, an oasis city near Sheik Issa&#8217;s farm where the Afghan man, Mohammed Shah Poor, was tortured in 2004.

A still frame from the video of Sheik Issa bin Zayed al-Nahyan stuffing sand in the face of an Afghan man in 2004, published on the Web site of ABC News.ABC News A still frame from the video of Sheik Issa bin Zayed al-Nahyan stuffing sand in the face of an Afghan man in 2004.

The video came to light last year when excerpts from it were broadcast in an ABC News report that featured an interview with Bassam Nabulsi, one of Sheik Issa&#8217;s former business partners, who said his brother had filmed the torture at the request of the sheik. Sheik Issa believed that the victim, Mr. Shah Poor, had shortchanged him in a business transaction.

*Mr. Nabulsi and his brother, who are involved in a separate lawsuit against Sheik Issa, were found guilty by the court in Al Ain that acquitted the sheik. The National reports that the Nabulsi brothers, Lebanese-Americans who are no longer in Abu Dhabi, &#8220;were sentenced in absentia to five years in prison and deportation for drugging Sheikh Issa, videotaping a crime scene and blackmailing him with the tape.&#8221;*

Tony Buzbee, an attorney for the Nabulsis, said in a statement sent to The Lede on Monday:

* The verdict is a farce, and shows why the world should have no confidence in the [United Arab Emirates'] justice system. This was a show trial, held completely in secret, with one objective: to relieve international pressure on the ruling family so that the pending military treaty with the U.S. would go forward. The fact is, and the evidence is clear, Sheikh Issa tortured numerous people and he ordered the torture to be videotaped. The sheikh&#8217;s abhorrent behavior also was not isolated. I offered the U.A.E. authorities additional videotape indicating that at least 20 other people were tortured by the sheikh. [...] The Obama administration, like the Bush administration, continues to coddle the U.A.E. and look past serious human rights and security concerns there.*

The United Arab Emirates, of which Abu Dhabi is a part, made an agreement with the United States, during the final week of the Bush administration last January, to import import nuclear fuel for use in an energy program. The United States formally signed the agreement with the U.A.E. in December.

As my colleague Robert Worth explained last April, the agreement means that the U.S. will &#8220;share expertise, technology and fuel in exchange for a promise by the Emirates to abide by international safeguards and the Nuclear Nonproliferation Treaty.&#8221;

Three of Sheikh Issa&#8217;s employees were sentenced to prison terms of one to three years for helping in the assault on the grain merchant. A Syrian cook was sentenced to one year in jail for beating Mr. Shah Poor, and two workers, identified by Reuters as an Indian and a Palestinian, were each sentenced to three years for sodomizing the victim with a stick. As Reuters notes, 80 percent of the residents of the United Arab Emirates are foreign workers.

According to The National, the victim, Mr. Shah Poor, &#8220;was compensated for his injuries in a private settlement in the days after the incident.&#8221; The newspaper also reported that shortly after the verdict was announced by the court, Mr. Shah Poor, &#8220;congratulated the sheikh, kissing him on both cheeks.&#8221;

Describing the scene in court, and perhaps the power dynamics in Abu Dhabi, Lara Setrakian of ABC News wrote on Twitter on Sunday:

* I sat 2 rows behind the Sheikh. He was visibly comfortable the whole hearing, victim slouched and uneasy, judge rushed.*

*Sheik Acquitted in Abu Dhabi Torture Case*
By REUTERS
Published: January 10, 2010

AL-AIN, United Arab Emirates (Reuters) &#8212; A member of Abu Dhabi&#8217;s ruling family was found not guilty on Sunday of the torture and rape of an Afghan man in a case that embarrassed the Persian Gulf emirate and raised questions over human rights.

*The judge did not give a reason why the family member, Sheik Issa bin Zayed al-Nahyan, was exonerated of responsibility for the abuse, which had been captured on video and was broadcast last year by the American television network ABC.*

*But a lawyer for the sheik said that his client was found to have &#8220;diminished liability&#8221; because two former business associates had drugged him and taken the video to extort money from him.*

The two men, the Lebanese-American brothers Bassam and Ghassan Nabulsi, were sentenced in absentia to five years and fined $2,723 for what the judge said was drugging, recording and publishing a video, and blackmail.


----------



## Wounded Healer

Arabs have been racist and prejudiced since long before Hazrat Muhammad's (pbuh) time. They are very territorial and base alot of emphasis on blood-lines and ethnic background. To them, these are far more important factors for judging a man rather then good nature and moral values. 

It was Muhammad(pbuh) who taught them the real values and morality. A lesson they forgot as soon as Muhammad(pbuh) died. 

But all this kept aside, i think the responsibility lies with the embassies of our countries present in the arab world. It is they who must take a firm stand and not let injustices happen to our own people. 

"If we dont respect ourselves, then who is going to respect us!"

regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nima

Al-zakir said:


> I agree with you on this. Some Arabs does thing such way but their laziness will subdue them once again. Oil will not last forever...



it's not about oil
The historical name for Persians has always been ajam and even today they still call Iranians ajams!


"According to Encyclopædia Iranica, the word "ajam" in Arabic "is applied especially to Persians" and means "to mumble and speak indistinctly"[40] (similar to the Slavic use of words from the root nemoy ("mute") to refer to the Germans; see Names for Germany), which is the opposite of the meaning of speaking "chaste and correct Arabic language."[41] It might have a root in greco-roman prejudices and stereotypes of persians at the time, otherwise it could have only been a confidence-builder for muslim arabs since they've been in contact with persians and exposed to their culture for a long time and there was no reason persians could have been "mute" and "unknown" to them.

"The distinction of Arab and Ajam is already discernible in pre- and early Islamic literature Cf. the Ajam Temtem&#299; ("stuttering barbarian")."[42] (also mentioned in[43])

"In general, ajam was a pejorative term, used by Arabs because of their contrived social and political superiority in early Islam."[44]

Dehkhoda Dictionary also verifies this, stating the meaning as "&#1705;&#1606;&#1583; &#1586;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;" i.e. "one who mumbles". For another detailed discourse on this subject see:

* Ignaz Goldziher, 'Arab und 'Agam. Muhammedanische Studien I. Halle. 1889-1890. I p. 101. tr. London 1967-1971, I, p. 98[C. E. Bosworth.
"

make excuses as long as you want.
some of you guys are racist towards yourselves, you see arabs as higher beings then pakistanis. Stop making excuses for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad

jinxeD_girl said:


> Ahmad,
> 
> I googled it and here is the Trial and Verdict
> 
> Trial and verdict
> 
> *On 14 December 2009 Issa appeared in court and declared he was innocent.*[21] The trial ended on 10 January 2010, when Issa was cleared of the torture and rape of Mohammed Shah Poor.[22] Though according to his lawyer, the court accepted that Issa had been a victim of a conspiracy, the judge in fact did not give a reason, as to why Issa was exonerated of responsibility for the abuse.[23] The Lebanese-American brothers Ghassan and Bassam Nabulsi were both sentenced in absentia to five years[24] for "drugging, recording and publishing a video and blackmail".[22][25][26][27][28].
> 
> Nablusi, speaking from Texas, told the Observer of his shock. "I am feeling nauseous. It is really sarcastic. These people, the more they lie, the bigger the hole they are digging for themselves" and called the verdict an insult to justice.[29]
> 
> Human Rights Watch, an international rights watchdog group, criticised the United Arab Emirate's trial and called on the government to establish an independent body to investigate allegations of abuse by security personnel and other persons of authority.[30]



what a shame.


----------



## Omar1984

Other than Pakistan, the largest population of Pakistanis are in Saudi Arabia. If it was so bad for Pakistanis, why do so many Pakistanis live there.


My parents went to Saudi Arabia for Umrah a few months ago and they experienced no racism at all. They said everyone was nice to them especially people of Medina were very nice.


Saudis dont like to speak english though, they want Pakistanis to learn Arabic (all Pakistanis know how to read Arabic), but Saudis expect Pakistanis to speak and understand Arabic while many Pakistanis live there but dont learn Arabic so its actually Pakistani people's fault too. They need to learn the language if they want to live in the country.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Nima said:


> make excuses as long as you want.
> some of you guys are racist towards yourselves, you see arabs as higher beings then pakistanis. Stop making excuses for them.



No one is giving excuses for their racist despicable behavior.. Al-Zakir is Bangladeshi and Black_Blood.. he must be Arab-Pakistani mix..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I remember a case in which some f..kwit arabian misbehaved with a pakistanis wife in saudi arabia and in revenge the dude killed tht arab and his family.
As the chinese fellow said there is no place for the weak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## peacekeeper

jinxeD_girl said:


> Last year.. one of the Royal Sheikh of United Arab Emirates Sheikh Issa brutally tortured an Afghan Business Man Mohammed Shah Poor and had it all filmed on camera so he could watch it later.
> 
> Sheikh Issa
> 
> http://img253.imageshack.us/i/uaeroyalsheikhissatortu.jpg/
> 
> 
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> 
> The videotape, aired by ABC Television April 22, shows the Afghan, Mohammed Shah Poor, being beaten with a nail-studded wood plank, having his genitals set on fire, his anus pierced by a cattle prod and then repeatedly run over by an SUV.
> 
> Torture caught on camera in UAE | GlobalPost



And after this all thing US says they are promoter of human rights and also the inspector of that , on the other hand yhey go hand in hand with arabs ,mericans are biggest hypocrites

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

Omar1984 said:


> Other than Pakistan, the largest population of Pakistanis are in Saudi Arabia. If it was so bad for Pakistanis, why do so many Pakistanis live there.
> 
> 
> My parents went to Saudi Arabia for Umrah a few months ago and they experienced no racism at all. They said everyone was nice to them especially people of Medina were very nice.
> 
> 
> Saudis dont like to speak english though, they want Pakistanis to learn Arabic (all Pakistanis know how to read Arabic), but Saudis expect Pakistanis to speak and understand Arabic while many Pakistanis live there but dont learn Arabic so its actually Pakistani people's fault too. They need to learn the language if they want to live in the country.



no my friend, going for Haj is something and living and working is something else. it is not the question of learning arabic, my relatives speak fluent arabic and the stories they say is absolutely shameful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hillman32

Before the dawn of Islam, arab use to think themselves superior than others.

Still some illiterate thinks like that.

Some Arabs are educated in real sense and they do not behave like this as mentioned above.

It is proportional. Some Arabs are good and some are bad.

Bottom line is - what you are ?

If you are weak than everyone may kick you.

Iqbal said - Hay jurm-e-zaifi ki sazza marg-e-mafajaat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sparklingway

There are Taliban apologists, then there are dictatorship apologists and then there are arab apologists. Learn to call a spade, a spade. They are racist, treat south asians inhumanely and are responsible for the wahabization of our religious schools of thought.

Asking that if things are so bad, why do people live there requires a plane answer:- financial reasons. Within their own community of Pakistanis, Indians and Bangladeshis they live a good social life where they are not humiliated or disrespected. Arabs are a minority in their own countries now.

I have always considered that for many people in Pakistan :

*&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1705;&#1740; &#1594;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1740; &#1587;&#1746; &#1576;&#1729;&#1578;&#1585; &#1705;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1670;&#1740;&#1586; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722;*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ADT

Nima said:


> make excuses as long as you want.
> some of you guys are racist towards yourselves, you see arabs as higher beings then pakistanis. Stop making excuses for them.



Who here sees Arabs as higher beings? I am very very curious....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ADT

jinxeD_girl said:


> Last year.. one of the Royal Sheikh of United Arab Emirates Sheikh Issa brutally tortured an Afghan Business Man Mohammed Shah Poor and had it all filmed on camera so he could watch it later.
> 
> Sheikh Issa
> 
> http://img253.imageshack.us/i/uaeroyalsheikhissatortu.jpg/
> 
> 
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> 
> The videotape, aired by ABC Television April 22, shows the Afghan, Mohammed Shah Poor, being beaten with a nail-studded wood plank, having his genitals set on fire, his anus pierced by a cattle prod and then repeatedly run over by an SUV.
> 
> Torture caught on camera in UAE | GlobalPost



This is why practicing MMA (mixed martial arts) is a must. You never know when it will come in handy.


----------



## Omar1984

sparklingway said:


> There are Taliban apologists, then there are dictatorship apologists and then there are arab apologists. Learn to call a spade, a spade. They are racist, treat south asians inhumanely and are responsible for the wahabization of our religious schools of thought.



Pakistanis have no problems with Arabs at all. We have no disputes or any battles with Arabs. You are talking as if Arabs are our arch rival india.

If Pakistanis are like you, then why do so many Pakistanis love living in Arab countries.

Overseas Pakistanis

Total population 
7,000,000+ [1]
Approximately 4&#37; of the Pakistani population. 
Regions with significant populations 

Saudi Arabia 1,100,000 
United Kingdom 1,000,000 
United Arab Emirates 880,000 
United States 210,415 
Canada 124,730 
Kuwait 100,000 
Oman 85,000 
Qatar 52,000 
France 50,000 
Italy 46,085 
Bahrain 45,500 
Greece 45,000 
Spain 42,100 
Netherlands 40,000 
Germany 35,080 
Norway 30,161 
Libya 30,000 
Australia 20,000 
Denmark 19,250 
Japan 12,500 
Hong Kong 11,000 
Iran 11,500 
Malaysia 10,000 

Languages 
English,Urdu, Punjabi, Pashto,French

Religion 
Predominantly Islam with small numbers of Christianity, Hinduism

Pakistani diaspora - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Dont make an unnecessary enemy, our only real enemy is bharat.


----------



## ADT

Omar1984 said:


> Pakistanis have no problems with Arabs at all. We have no disputes or any battles with Arabs. You are talking as if Arabs are our arch rival india.
> 
> If Pakistanis are like you, then why do so many Pakistanis love living in Arab countries.
> 
> Overseas Pakistanis
> 
> Total population
> 7,000,000+ [1]
> Approximately 4% of the Pakistani population.
> Regions with significant populations
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia 1,100,000
> United Kingdom 1,000,000
> United Arab Emirates 880,000
> United States 210,415
> Canada 124,730
> Kuwait 100,000
> Oman 85,000
> Qatar 52,000
> France 50,000
> Italy 46,085
> Bahrain 45,500
> Greece 45,000
> Spain 42,100
> Netherlands 40,000
> Germany 35,080
> Norway 30,161
> Libya 30,000
> Australia 20,000
> Denmark 19,250
> Japan 12,500
> Hong Kong 11,000
> Iran 11,500
> Malaysia 10,000
> 
> Languages
> English,Urdu, Punjabi, Pashto,French
> 
> Religion
> Predominantly Islam with small numbers of Christianity, Hinduism
> 
> Pakistani diaspora - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Dont make an unnecessary enemy, our only real enemy is bharat.



Don't alot of Arabs live in Pakistan?


----------



## sparklingway

Omar1984 said:


> Pakistanis have no problems with Arabs at all. We have no disputes or any battles with Arabs. You are talking as if Arabs are our arch rival india.
> 
> If Pakistanis are like you, then why do so many Pakistanis love living in Arab countries.



I have responded to your query. The sole reason is financial prosperity. The point here is not labeling them as enemies, but trying to come out of the bubble of respect that ordinary people have for them and shrugging aside their influence on our state. If you could have just responded to an earlier post of mine, that would have been more appropriate. *We are talking here about how they treat immigrant South Asians and this does not involve the reasons for immigration to the Middle East.*

India isn't our arch rival anymore. It's the Taliban and the system of governance that we have allowed to establish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad

Omar1984 said:


> Total population
> 7,000,000+ [1]
> Approximately 4% of the Pakistani population.
> Regions with significant populations
> 
> Saudi Arabia 1,100,000
> United Kingdom 1,000,000
> United Arab Emirates 880,000
> United States 210,415
> Canada 124,730
> Kuwait 100,000
> Oman 85,000
> Qatar 52,000
> France 50,000
> Italy 46,085
> Bahrain 45,500
> Greece 45,000
> Spain 42,100
> Netherlands 40,000
> Germany 35,080
> Norway 30,161
> Libya 30,000
> Australia 20,000
> Denmark 19,250
> Japan 12,500
> Hong Kong 11,000
> Iran 11,500
> Malaysia 10,000
> 
> Languages
> English,Urdu, Punjabi, Pashto,French
> 
> Religion
> Predominantly Islam with small numbers of Christianity, Hinduism
> 
> Pakistani diaspora - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Dont make an unnecessary enemy, our only real enemy is bharat.



*Pakistanis have no problems with Arabs at all. We have no disputes or any battles with Arabs. You are talking as if Arabs are our arch rival india.*
In government to gov relations yes, you are right, there is no problem between governmetns, but in relations to immigratns and host country, it is totally different, not only to pakistanis but to the others too.
*
If Pakistanis are like you, then why do so many Pakistanis love living in Arab countries.

Overseas Pakistanis*

it is because people are desparte, they need money, pakistan's economy is not strong.


----------



## sparklingway

ADT said:


> Don't alot of Arabs live in Pakistan?



Yeah, some live as they command the number of companies the Abu Dhabi Group and others operate here. The Chairman of PTCL, an Arab, receives a salary (less perks and priviliges) of Rs. 7.5 million per month. 26&#37; shares sold to Etisalat in 2005 for 2.598 Billion USD. Even after 5 years, 799.3 million USD have not been paid. PTCL's profits have fallen and its in a complete mess. 

"At the time of its privatization in 2005, PTCL had posted revenues of 84 billion rupees, with earnings before interest, tax and depreciation of 54 billion rupees and net profit of 27 billion rupees."

"In the four years post-privatization, earnings fell to almost 11 billion rupees, a rate equivalent to a negative growth of 21 per cent per annum. Similarly, the profit margin (based on EBITDA or earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation and amortization) declined from an average of 71 per cent over the four years prior to privatization to 50 per cent over the four years since privatization"


----------



## Wounded Healer

Arabs have been racist and prejudiced since long before Hazrat Muhammad's (pbuh) time. They are very territorial and base alot of emphasis on blood-lines and ethnic background. To them, these are far more important factors for judging a man rather then good nature and moral values. 

It was Muhammad(pbuh) who taught them the real values and morality. A lesson they forgot as soon as Muhammad(pbuh) died. 

But all this kept aside, i think the responsibility lies with the embassies of our countries present in the arab world. It is they who must take a firm stand and not let injustices happen to our own people. 

"If we dont respect ourselves, then who is going to respect us!"

regards,


----------



## Wounded Healer

Arabs have been racist and prejudiced since long before Hazrat Muhammad's (pbuh) time. They are very territorial and base alot of emphasis on blood-lines and ethnic background. To them, these are far more important factors for judging a man rather then good nature and moral values. 

It was Muhammad(pbuh) who taught them the real values and morality. A lesson they forgot as soon as Muhammad(pbuh) died. 

But all this kept aside, i think the responsibility lies with the embassies of our countries present in the arab world. It is they who must take a firm stand and not let injustices happen to our own people. 

"If we dont respect ourselves, then who is going to respect us!"

regards,


----------



## Hyde

Come on guyz........ i was in Saudi Arabia last december and trust me they are one of the best nations in the world.......... very peaceful country 

Did not felt any discrimination by anybody even talked with Pakistani fellows residing in Saudi Arabia and they were very happy except 2 peoples from India who were working in a hotel where i lived in Madina.

I had heard they change their tone for british peoples so did not disclose my british nationality only pretended to be a common Pakistani everytime i met arab and personally found them very interesting peoples.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

Zaki said:


> Come on guyz........ i was in Saudi Arabia last december and trust me they are one of the best nations in the world.......... very peaceful country
> 
> Did not felt any discrimination by anybody even talked with Pakistani fellows residing in Saudi Arabia and they were very happy except 2 peoples from India who were working in a hotel where i lived in Madina.
> 
> I had heard they change their tone for british peoples so did not disclose my british nationality only pretended to be a common Pakistani everytime i met arab and personally found them very interesting peoples.



i think living somewhere and visiting are quite different stories.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Ahmad said:


> i think living somewhere and visiting are quite different stories.



yes, living somewhere... and going for Haj/Omrah/Tourism are two completely different things


----------



## Chiru

Arabs are idiots and dumb people. They don't consider pakistani as muslims. They are very arrogant and think superior muslims.


----------



## Ahmad

Chiru said:


> Arabs are idiots and dumb people. They don't consider pakistani as muslims. They are very arrogant and think superior muslims.



i dont think that is true. they consider them as muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

Just three questions :- 

Why special compounds for Americans and Europeans and not for South Asians? Not just because of security reasons, but because gora chamri is considered better than us.

Why higher pays to Europeans for the same posts as compared to pays for South Asians?

Why not let laborers protest against abuses that suffer at the hands of their employers?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyde

Ahmad said:


> i think living somewhere and visiting are quite different stories.



Well i have my relatives in Saudi Arabia (my cousin) and also i talked with immigrants living in Saudi Arabia in fact my uncle (now in UK) lived in Saudi Arabia for many years and another uncle also lived in Saudi Arabia for many years and i heard the stories from all of them about the behaviour of Arabs towards them and trust me most of the times i heard positive remarks from all of them.

Again not everybody is same and there will be discrimination in Saudi Arabia also like in other countries but that is not like the way this thread is pointing out.

The worst story i heard was of the 2 indian guys who were working in a hotel in Madina said In india they were promised they will work for 8 hours per day and will get a wages of 1000 riyals + free accomodation but when they arrived here they are working for 12 hours per day and getting 800 riyals instead and the accomodation was also not provided to them also i heard from peoples saying the arabs tries to take advantage of the maids coming from portugal to work in their royal houses  and there has been so many incidents where poor portugali maids were raped.

Nothing else.... most of the other guys were satisfied about the behaviour of arabs (as far as i know)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nima

ADT said:


> Who here sees Arabs as higher beings? I am very very curious....



that's the general vibe I get from Pakistanis and Afghans
You guys seem to look up to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

sparklingway said:


> Just three questions :-
> 
> Why special compounds for Americans and Europeans and not for South Asians? Not just because of security reasons, but because gora chamri is considered better than us.
> 
> Why higher pays to Europeans for the same posts as compared to pays for South Asians?
> 
> Why not let laborers protest against abuses that suffer at the hands of their employers?


thats probably because we export only Labours to Saudi Arabia while the GORA CHAMRI are highly professionals.........

Our highly skilled migrants prefer to go to Western countries instead of middle east


----------



## ADT

Nima said:


> that's the general vibe I get from Pakistanis and Afghans
> You guys seem to look up to them.



The general vibe I get from Iranians is that you guys look up to Israelis.


----------



## Chiru

Ahmad said:


> i dont think that is true. they consider them as muslims.



I think as per islamic belief every muslim is equal and threat as brothers right? But arabs don't threat pakistani as brothers. 

I worked in saudi for some time. I was not in IT field so no discrimination faced.


----------



## sparklingway

A friend of mine living in Saudi Arabai narrated a disturbing and distressing incident:

He was in a shopping mall with his family. *His sister was 9 years old*. Sheikh Sb of a royal ancestry is moving about in the same mall and sends an assistant to his father and tells that the Sheikh Sb has been highly impressed by the "*beauty*" of the girl. *Sheikh Sb has offered to bear all costs of her lodging and studies for the next 7 years and he'll marry her when she turns 16*. The assistant asked his father then and there if he would approve of such a marriage. *His father after thinking profoundly, replied in negative.*

First things first. There is no minimum age limit for marriage in Saudi Arabia.* I therefore give credit to Sheikh Sb for not marrying her right there in the mall* (or maybe he had 4 wives already).

*Secondly*. His father was afraid as if he replied in negative, he might face the consequences in a totalitarian regime. He feared being tortured and harassed. Sheikh Sb gets credit for he did not get angry or contact again.

*Thirdly, what kind of humanity and Islam is this? Do you seriously buy girls into marriage? *Arabs have two weaknesses (much like all human beings but profound in their case) :-

*&#1593;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1740;&#1575;&#1588;&#1740;*​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## thebrownguy

Zaki said:


> Well i have my relatives in Saudi Arabia (my cousin) and also i talked with immigrants living in Saudi Arabia in fact my uncle (now in UK) lived in Saudi Arabia for many years and another uncle also lived in Saudi Arabia for many years and i heard the stories from all of them about the behaviour of Arabs towards them and trust me most of the times i heard positive remarks from all of them.
> 
> Again not everybody is same and there will be discrimination in Saudi Arabia also like in other countries but that is not like the way this thread is pointing out.
> 
> The worst story i heard was of the 2 indian guys who were working in a hotel in Madina said In india they were promised they will work for 8 hours per day and will get a wages of 1000 riyals + free accomodation but when they arrived here they are working for 12 hours per day and getting 800 riyals instead and the accomodation was also not provided to them also i heard from peoples saying the arabs tries to take advantage of the maids coming from portugal to work in their royal houses  and there has been so many incidents where poor portugali maids were raped.
> 
> Nothing else.... most of the other guys were satisfied about the behaviour of arabs (as far as i know)



Zaki bhai,are you implying sarcasm through the post?
I am confused with your last line, "nothing else....."part


----------



## ADT

Chiru said:


> I think as per islamic belief every muslim is equal and threat as brothers right? But arabs don't threat pakistani as brothers.
> 
> *I worked in saudi for some time. I was not in IT field so no discrimination faced.*



hmmm....

Interesting...another Indian said *he was *in the IT field and faced no discrimination. 

So I guess the Saudis carried you people around on a throne.


----------



## Nima

ADT said:


> The general vibe I get from Iranians is that you guys look up to Israelis.



see this is what I mean, I criticize the "holy" arabs and you call me an Israeli lover based on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

Zaki said:


> thats probably because we export only Labours to Saudi Arabia while the GORA CHAMRI are highly professionals.........
> 
> Our highly skilled migrants prefer to go to Western countries instead of middle east



I'm not talking about laborers here. I'm talking about different salaries for the same position in banks. financial institutions, construction companies, etc. Europeans are paid higher for the very same position.

I read a report in this regard written by an Indian fellow. Let me Google it for you.


----------



## thebrownguy

Nima said:


> see this is what I mean, I criticize the "holy" arabs and you call me an Israeli lover based on that.



dude, most of these guys don't hesitate a second to put a label on you. Its alright, get used to it.


----------



## Nima

btw I might as well admit to our racism towards afghans in Iran since I'm being so negative about arabs! But the two are on a diff scale IMO


----------



## ADT

thebrownguy said:


> dude, most of these guys don't hesitate a second to put a label on you. Its alright, get used to it.



don't be stupid.


----------



## Hyde

thebrownguy said:


> Zaki bhai,are you implying sarcasm through the post?
> I am confused with your last line, "nothing else....."part



not sarcasm......... say i met with 100 peoples asking their opinion about Arabs........and only 2 indian fellows had to say something bad about Saudi Arabia............ remaining 98 were happy living there with Arabs...........

and that too i believe was a emotional story........ they knew that the whole group of 100 peoples has come from London so they expect little extra money in tips if share a sad story about them 

As i said i have my cousins living there in Ta'if and they are also happy with Arabs. Actually since my job is to work in Forex only and i can trade from anywhere in the world (just need an Internet ) so i was hoping to move there in Saudi Arabia thats why asking the reviews from here n there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

thebrownguy said:


> dude, most of these guys don't hesitate a second to put a label on you. Its alright, get used to it.



I never put any label on you brownie.. I just don't like brownies.. high in calories... bad in taste.. looks like $hit... and once you eat them you have to workout for atleast 3 hours just to maintain your figure


----------



## thebrownguy

ADT said:


> don't be stupid.



What the hell was that?


----------



## Hyde

sparklingway said:


> I'm not talking about laborers here. I'm talking about different salaries for the same position in banks. financial institutions, construction companies, etc. Europeans are paid higher for the very same position.
> 
> I read a report in this regard written by an Indian fellow. Let me Google it for you.



oh well the discrimination is everywhere i am not saying Arabs are an angels...... all i am saying is the way sometimes Saudi Arabia is presented is also totally wrong and secondly Saudi Arabia is not the only Arab country. I have no idea about UAE and other Arab countries........... I have only been to Abu Dhabi airport never visited those countries yet so can't say about them.

I was only telling my own experience where i found Saudis as one of the best nations in the world. Trust me they treated me better than like peoples treat me in Pakistan  (those who dont know me)


----------



## thebrownguy

jinxeD_girl said:


> I never put any label on you brownie.. I just don't like brownies.. high in calories... bad in taste.. looks like $hit... and once you eat them you have to workout for atleast 3 hours just to maintain your figure



Another lame attempt to imply that you have a good figure. Just like you desperately try to prove you are fair and half Iranian. ADT is right man, you seem to be very insecure about yourself. 
Stop trolling!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Zaki said:


> not sarcasm......... say i met with 100 peoples asking their opinion about Arabs........and only 2 indian fellows had to say something bad about Saudi Arabia............ remaining 98 were happy living there with Arabs...........



Same logic apply to this thread Zaki 

25 South Asians are taking part in this post... 21 says Arabs are racist (including the Saudi who wrote the article) and only 4 (Zaki, Omar_1984, Bad_Blood and Al_Zakir) give excuses for their behavior and defend them.. so whom you will believe more? The majority right?

In some other thread I was talking with that Iranian guy Abi.. and I told him I have spent my childhood in Kuwait.. and not even once our family faced discrimination.. but I have heard loads of stories from other Pakistanis who said.. Arabs treat them very badly.. 

Now why would Pakistani lie about it? What they have to gain from calling Arabs racist ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jinxeD_girl

thebrownguy said:


> Another lame attempt to imply that you have a good figure. Just like you desperately try to prove you are fair and half Iranian. ADT is right man, you seem to be very insecure about yourself.
> Stop trolling!!



25&#37; Iranian.. don't exaggerate facts like typical Indians.. or else you will get suspended again..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chiru

ADT said:


> hmmm....
> 
> Interesting...another Indian said *he was *in the IT field and faced no discrimination.
> 
> So I guess the Saudis carried you people around on a throne.



Yes I don't have to deal with those dumb @$$ clowns.


----------



## Hyde

jinxeD_girl said:


> Same logic apply to this thread Zaki
> 
> 25 South Asians are taking part in this post... 21 says Arabs are racist (including the Saudi who wrote the article) and only 4 (Zaki, Omar_1984, Bad_Blood and Al_Zakir) give excuses for their behavior and defend them.. so whom you will believe more? The majority right?
> 
> In some other thread I was talking with that Iranian guy Abi.. and I told him I have spent my childhood in Kuwait.. and not even once our family faced discrimination.. but I have heard loads of stories from other Pakistanis who said.. Arabs treat them very badly..
> 
> Now why would Pakistani lie about it? What they have to gain from calling Arabs racist ?



i remember a member SuperFalcon once opened a thread saying Arabs are bad and he was like swearing them....... after few days he said i apologize and arabs are very nice peoples i was wrong and since then he can't even hear one word against Arabs........... i wonder what suddenly happened to him 

Again the thing is........discrimination is in all countries...... peoples usually share their experiences and some peoples call it bad and some people differ in their opinions....... Now usually we can remember the bad experiences but it is not easy to remember the good experiences for example........... two peoples lived in Saudi Arabia one person lived happily and second persons life was miserable so they came to you and told their experiences one person will say I LIVED HAPPILY never faced any discrimnation and thats all but the second person will tell you long stories how he had to face rasicm. The story of second person can be shared with other peoples but what are you going to tell others about the story of first person who never had any such issues?

I believe if there are 100 peoples living in arabs ok 1 or 2 person were the victim of racism but usually peoples will remember on their stories and forget the rest 98.


----------



## sparklingway

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thebrownguy

jinxeD_girl said:


> 25&#37; Iranian.. don't exaggerate facts like typical Indians.. or else you will get suspended again..



Unfortunately mods have shown a blind eye to your trolls. Looks like you are ban proof.
And look at your comment. Again you did not hesitate to put a label on Indians. Typical. Expected. Disgusting. Cheap.


----------



## Ingis

These Saudis have grown a spine in recent years only because of their oil wealth.

6 or 7 decades back, these same Saudis used to beg India for money. No kidding! In 1934, India (including modern day India and Pakistan) was the largest financial donor to Nejd. During the World War 1, the British Indian Army fought in the Middle East so that these Arabs could be saved from the Ottomans. Even before that, spice trade with India was the biggest source of income for Arabs after the rise of Japanese pearl farming destroyed pearl industry in the Gulf.

We helped them when they were in need. And today, these Arabs have the audacity to treat South Asians this way. Never mind, when the oil runs out, they will start begging again.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyde

sparklingway said:


> ​



this banner reminded me the Sign board in Saudi Arabia


----------



## jinxeD_girl

POST EDITED ON ZAKI REQUEST

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Ingis said:


> These Saudis have grown a spine in recent years only because of their oil wealth.
> 
> 6 or 7 decades back, these same Saudis used to beg India for money. No kidding! In 1934, India (including modern day India and Pakistan) was the largest financial donor to Nejd. During the World War 1, the British Indian Army fought in the Middle East so that these Arabs could be saved from the Ottomans. Even before that, spice trade with India was the biggest source of income for Arabs after the rise of Japanese pearl farming destroyed pearl industry in the Gulf.
> 
> We helped them when they were in need. And today, these Arabs have the audacity to treat South Asians this way. Never mind, when the oil runs out, they will start begging again.



I know Arabs are the most foolish nation in the world. I remember the story of my uncle telling when Arabs received latest cars from West they thought the cars eat GRASS so they used to put grass in front of them thinking the car will eat grass itself 

Take a latest example of arabs........... they donated Pakistan to buy F-16s and today we have our own aircrafts where Arabs are still where they were standing back in 1980s. Could not even make small arms let alone the tanks, missiles or the aircrafts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## keeninterest

I have a different tale to share than what most have told and that of my father.

My father, a doctor, spent a good one year there and if anything he is all praise for a few Saudis who happened to be his colleagues/patients who went on to invite him over to their place for a get together on a few occasions and is indifferent to most who he says are completely harmless souls, though he does point out to the system where a patient who has no knowledge of medicine if s/he remains unsatisfied with the treatment s/he got could easily land up the doc in jail, and would be let out only when some exuberant amount by the doc has been paid back to the patient as compensation, and if not then the doc could very well languish in jail for years. He also does point out to the Egyptians whom he perceives as the most incompetent lot but they remain the preferred ones and have a higher say and hold some key positions, and we all know about the whites the profile they hold and the remunerations they enjoy so it is here where racism exists for they like to judge people on the color, region and religion they belong to, rather than on professional competence. 

In fact I have an uncle, again a doc, who has survived that place for a huge 15years now, and he is no mood to relocate back to India, though I have not met him in person for almost a decade now to share his experiences but if he is continuing there then he must be satisfied, I guess, or may be has got completely used to their ways to life.

I think what people might be hinting at could possibly stem from the fact that they believe they are the chosen ones by allah, so they are superior to all muslims and certainly to the non believers. Well this is some sort of a fallacy notion they tend to live in but may be that gives them a high to counter all their failures. Failures because what if there was no oil and gas! The other reason could be the rich and poor divide, but then the poor in most developing countries get shabbily treaded for whom it seems a term like human rights is an alien concept.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nima

Zaki said:


> I know Arabs are the most foolish nation in the world. I remember the story of my uncle telling when Arabs received latest cars from West they thought the cars eat GRASS so they used to put grass in front of them thinking the car will eat grass itself
> 
> Take a latest example of arabs........... they donated Pakistan to buy F-16s and today we have our own aircrafts where Arabs are still where they were standing back in 1980s. *Could not even make small arm*s let alone the tanks, missiles or the aircrafts



or crackers
I'm eating crackers with cheese right now and it's an Iranian brand with an arab description thingy as well. 
They even import mother efiin crackers lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

thebrownguy said:


> Unfortunately mods have shown a blind eye to your trolls. Looks like you are ban proof.
> And look at your comment. Again you did not hesitate to put a label on Indians. Typical. Expected. Disgusting. Cheap.



what an oxy moron post .. and YOU didn't hesitate to put all these labels on us "Typical. Expected. Disgusting. Cheap."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ingis

Zaki said:


> I know Arabs are the most foolish nation in the world. I remember the story of my uncle telling when Arabs received latest cars from West they thought the cars eat GRASS so they used to put grass in front of them thinking the car will eat grass itself
> 
> Take a latest example of arabs........... they donated Pakistan to buy F-16s and today we have our own aircrafts where Arabs are still where they were standing back in 1980s. Could not even make small arms let alone the tanks, missiles or the aircrafts



I agree. Even I have heard similar stories about Arabs' stupidity. 

One of my uncles worked in Kuwait for some years and he was telling me how his Kuwaiti colleague put Kerosene in his Chevrolet Caprice car and was then wondering why it broke down. They are seriously dumb. He was also telling me that most students in Kuwait have to go elsewhere for higher studies because there is only one university in Kuwait and even that is pathetic. 

Apart from oil, Arabs are reliant on other nations for practically everything. I think UAE, especially Dubai, is the only country which has diversified in recent years. But apart from that, every Arab country, be Saudi Arabia, or Kuwait, or Qatar, is reliant on oil to generate money. And even Dubai had to ultimately rely on Abu Dhabi's oil money to bail its economy out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Ingis said:


> I agree. Even I have heard similar stories about Arabs' stupidity.
> 
> One of my uncles worked in Kuwait for some years and he was telling me how is Kuwaiti colleague put Kerosene in his Chevrolet Caprice car and was then wondering why it broke down. They are seriously dumb. He was also telling me that most students in Kuwait has to go elsewhere for higher studies because there is only one university in Kuwait and even that is pathetic.
> 
> Apart from oil, Arabs are reliant on other nations for practically everything. I think UAE, especially Dubai, is the only country which has diversified in recent years. But apart from that, every Arab country, be Saudi Arabia, or Kuwait, or Qatar, is reliant on oil to generate money. And even Dubai had to ultimately rely on Abu Dhabi's oil money to bail its economy out.



yeah i agree with you post

and i have a friend in Kuwait who keeps telling me stories on MSN 

and thats true Kuwait has few universities and most of the kuwaiti peoples has to go abroad for higher educations but also bear in mind that Kuwait is a very small country having a populaton of only/around 3 million peoples.

Here is List of univerisities in Kuwait

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_universities_in_Kuwait

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Arabs have arogance simply because they have too much money ... they are more or less useless , cant do any work and their youth is mostly turning into gays and lesbians if you pickup a newspaper all you read is same sex crimes every where. 

Another reason for their arrogance towards south Asiansis because indians, pakistanis & bangladeshis do nothin but curse each other alday long, Thats why we have been so backward and invaded by arabs and british over the years. In Arabs it more about ethinicity religion is not important as long as one can speak arabic or minimum requirement is one has to be either white dont really matter if you belong to those romanian or one of those s**ty east european countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thebrownguy

jinxeD_girl said:


> what an oxy moron post .. and YOU didn't hesitate to put all these labels on us "Typical. Expected. Disgusting. Cheap."



Keep all your figures of speech to yourself. Lol, I am not the only one who has put these labels on you. Your bigoted remarks have earned you those labels. I am sure, most of the members have labelled you the same.


----------



## Hyde

thebrownguy said:


> Keep all your figures of speech to yourself. Lol, I am not the only one who has put these labels on you. Your bigoted remarks have earned you those labels. I am sure, most of the members have labelled you the same.



don't say that brown

Jinxed likes you 

when you were suspended she was asking about you in Whatever thread 

She never did that for any other person

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ADT

thebrownguy said:


> Keep all your figures of speech to yourself. Lol, I am not the only one who has put these labels on you. Your bigoted remarks have earned you those labels. I am sure, most of the members have labelled you the same.




Seriously, on this forum you are one of the most annoying hypocritical posters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

thebrownguy said:


> Keep all your figures of speech to yourself. Lol, I am not the only one who has put these labels on you. Your bigoted remarks have earned you those labels. I am sure, most of the members have labelled you the same.



you started labeling us first..

look at your post.. you were the first one who started trolling..

"*dude, most of these guys don't hesitate a second to put a label on you. Its alright, get used to it.*"

You labeled most of us by saying that "we don't hesitate to label you guyz"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thebrownguy

jinxeD_girl said:


> you started labeling us first..
> 
> look at your post.. you were the first one who started trolling..
> 
> "*dude, most of these guys don't hesitate a second to put a label on you. Its alright, get used to it.*"
> 
> You labeled most of us by saying that "we don't hesitate to label you guyz"...



Jinxxie, like always, i give up. I am really bored of this conversation.bye


----------



## jinxeD_girl

pak-marine said:


> In Arabs it more about ethinicity religion is not important.



lol! That is not true.. I have seen Arabs and other Semitic groups like Copts, Chaldeans, Assyrians fighting alot on Arab forums..  There are 22 Arab countries and Arabs themselves are not United.. Egyptian fighting with Saudi, Lebanese looking down on Yemeni and so on.. those fights are hilarious..


----------



## sparklingway



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chiru

jinxeD_girl said:


> you started labeling us first..
> 
> look at your post.. you were the first one who started trolling..
> 
> "*dude, most of these guys don't hesitate a second to put a label on you. Its alright, get used to it.*"
> 
> You labeled most of us by saying that "we don't hesitate to label you guyz"...



Jinxe, You have above 1000 posts. Why have you not been promoted as Senior Member? 

May be you are not old enough? 10yrs old kid?


----------



## jinxeD_girl

thebrownguy said:


> Jinxxie, like always, i give up. I am really bored of this conversation.bye



bcoz you ran out of replies.. I nailed you..  Now stick back to topic please..  It is NOT about Indians/Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thebrownguy

self delete


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Chiru said:


> Jinxe, You have above 1000 posts. Why have you not been promoted as Senior Member?
> 
> May be you are not old enough? 10yrs old kid?




To be a senior member you need more than 1000 posts AND spent FEW months on this forum..

I have only fulfilled the first requirement..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

jinxeD_girl said:


> lol! That is not true.. I have seen Arabs and other Semitic groups like Copts, Chaldeans, Assyrians fighting alot on Arab forums..  There are 22 Arab countries and Arabs themselves are not United.. Egyptian fighting with Saudi, Lebanese looking down on Yemeni and so on.. those fights are hilarious..



There was a concept of common currency (like euro) in Arab World also that failed badly due to lack of consensus  (that was among the rich arab countries only)

Arabs are never united i know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jinxeD_girl

sparklingway said:


> YouTube - Started With The Desert.flv


----------



## jin

Zaki said:


> and that too i believe was a emotional story........ they knew that the whole group of 100 peoples has come from London so they expect little extra money in tips if share a sad story about them





Ohh my God , Zaki its ur masterpiece of the day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ADT

.......................


----------



## Nima



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Nima said:


> YouTube - Arab intellectual says We Suck





oh God this is a must watch video  

Arabs really sucks


----------



## Nima

Zaki said:


> oh God this is a must watch video
> 
> Arabs really sucks



that video is beyond hilarious!
I love the bean example! All arabs think Egypt is a super power as well as the guy says. I knew this Egyptian guy in high school who used to talk **** all the time against the Persians! He was the only arab in the entire school while there were more than 250 Iranians!!! Needless to say the guy got raped at the end of the school year lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

ADT said:


> YouTube - Dumb Arabs trying to ride a bike



It has nothing to do with Dumb arabs........... 

can you ride a motor bike? everybody does the silly mistakes once you are trying to learn to ride motor bike.

I remember when i started learning motorbike when i was a child....... i did the similar mistake when the front wheel went high but my brother controlled it and i was not hurt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Faz

sparklingway said:


> YouTube - Started With The Desert.flv



This is amazing, LOL.

No wonder they hate us, I wont say anything anymore.


----------



## ADT

*Pakistani beats up Arab*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyde

ADT said:


> *Pakistani beats up Arab*
> 
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.



I don't think its Pakistani neither an arab


----------



## Omar1984

sparklingway said:


> India isn't our arch rival anymore. It's the Taliban and the system of governance that we have allowed to establish.



Think what you like, I've met some "Pakistanis" like you who are brainwashed by bollywood and aman ki asha crap.

Indians are the ones funding TTP through their consulates in Afghanistan. Where was the Taliban problem before 2002?

*We Pakistanis dont have a problem with any race, ethnicity, or country except india.*

Arabs are not our enemies. Some of them are very nice to Pakistanis. Dont cry racism like indians were doing against Australia. Look at Australians now they are so annoyed from indian propaganda against Australia we dont want to do the same with Arab countries.

You are forgetting that it was an Arab Muhammad Bin Qasim who introduced Islam to the region of Pakistan if it wasn't for him we would probably be worshipping hindu or buddhist statues right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jin

Well in my opinion, Lack of education and excess of money can bring arrogance as well as racism in any nation of the world. But now Arab getting education through institutions and travelling, absorb very good qualities and trust me if they see that a person wants to cross a road, they will stop their car and will let u go first. These things are not existing in our countries. 
First time in my life i joined with them in night parties, wow , gals and other stuff.... i did not feel that i m not at their par, and repeatedly offer and push me for dancing with them.
There are some faults lying on our parts too when we do some weird things which no body would like in their countries to happen.

In my view Local Arabs of UAE are very polite and respect all Pakistani, Indians and Bengalis, if they are of worth so on individual basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ingis

ADT said:


> YouTube - Dumb Arabs trying to ride a bike



I laughed so hard that my stomach is hurting now! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Omar1984 said:


> Think what you like, I've met some "Pakistanis" like you who are brainwashed by bollywood and aman ki asha crap.
> 
> Indians are the ones funding TTP through their consulates in Afghanistan. Where was the Taliban problem before 2002?
> 
> *We Pakistanis dont have a problem with any race, ethnicity, or country except india.*
> 
> Arabs are not our enemies. Some of them are very nice to Pakistanis. Dont cry racism like indians were doing against Australia. Look at Australians now they are so annoyed from indian propaganda against Australia we dont want to do the same with Arab countries.



I remember our local doctor in Pakistan went to perform Umrah and came in UK in the same journey. He told me when he reached Makkah/Madina one arab came to him and asked him if he is Pakistani? and he replied saying yes he is

And then the Arab holded his hand and kissed on his hand saying You are probably the only nation left in the world where we can find the glimpse of Islam  and i respect you dearly and tell me if i could do anything for you  (something like that)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ADT

Zaki said:


> I don't think its Pakistani neither an arab




You are not as smart as you think.

Listen closely; the guy giving the beating is named *Waheed.*

In the video you will hear someone saying *Waheed stop*.

Have a good day.


----------



## sparklingway

Nima said:


> YouTube - Arab intellectual says We Suck



Sadly, a lot of this applies to us as well


----------



## sparklingway

ADT said:


> *Pakistani beats up Arab*
> 
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.



No need to post violence or any other video portraying them as "dumb"


----------



## Ingis

Nima said:


> YouTube - Arab intellectual says We Suck



The intellectual says that the Arabs invented the zero. No they didn't!

It was the ancient Indians (the ancestors of South Asians) who invented zero. The Arabs also told the entire world that they invented the numeral system but fact remains that the Hindu numeral system was also invented by South Asians.

0 (number) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Hindu?Arabic numeral system - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

These Arabs are not only dumb, but they are liars and cheaters too!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nima

Ingis said:


> The intellectual says that the Arabs invented the zero. No they didn't!
> 
> It was the ancient Indians (the ancestors of South Asians) who invented zero. The Arabs also told the entire world that they invented the numeral system but fact remains that the Hindu numeral system was also invented by South Asians.
> 
> 0 (number) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Hindu?Arabic numeral system - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> These Arabs are not only dumb, but they are liars and cheaters too!



dude don't even get me started on that **** cuz it gets my blood boiling
The arabs HAD NOTHING WHEN ISLAM CAME
They RAIDED OTHER CULTURES and 100 PERCENT OF THE SO CALLED ISLAMIC INVENTIONS (how can an invention have a religion I have no idea) WERE ACTUALLY BY PERSIANS, INDIANS AND OTHERS IN ASIA MINOR!!!
They say we invented algebra! But Indians and Persians did
They say we invented chess, but it was the Indians and so on
bunch of good for nothing losers. The only thing they ever did was making Islam (although I'm not muslim, I'm just saying that in terms of actually doing smtg, w/ever it is), other than that absolutely nothing over THOUSANDS OF YEARS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Nima said:


> dude don't even get me started on that **** cuz it gets my blood boiling
> The arabs HAD NOTHING WHEN ISLAM CAME
> They RAIDED OTHER CULTURES and 100 PERCENT OF THE SO CALLED ISLAMIC INVENTIONS (how can an invention have a religion I have no idea) WERE ACTUALLY BY PERSIANS, INDIANS AND OTHERS IN ASIA MINOR!!!
> They say we invented algebra! But Indians and Persians did
> They say we invented chess, but it was the Indians and so on
> bunch of good for nothing losers. The only thing they ever did was making Islam (although I'm not muslim, I'm just saying that in terms of actually doing smtg, w/ever it is), other than that absolutely nothing over THOUSANDS OF YEARS



Now Indians and Persians, please don't get carried away.. This thread was about Arab racism.. not about their contributions..

Arabs in ancient times were called Semites.. and they have contributed alot!! For example.. Sumerians!!

*Sumer was a civilization and historical region in southern Mesopotamia, modern Iraq. It is the earliest known civilization in the world and is known as the Cradle of Civilization*. 

*Hanging Gardens of Babylon were built by Chaldean King! (one of the seven ancient wonder of the world)*

The development of writing led the Sumerians to compose on of the oldest known literary works, The Epic of Gilgamesh. This collection of stories about a Sumerian hero laid the groundwork for the early epic poems such as the Iliad, the Odyssey, and the Aeneid, and led to the development to poetry and prose writing.

The Sumerians also developed a system of numbers. This system, based on a unit of 60, is still used today to some extent. They divided an hour into 60 minutes, and the circle 360 degrees, forming the basis for modern timekeeping and geometry.

Though the Sumerians cannot claim the invention of the wheel, they were responsible for revolutionizing transportation, with the first wheeled vehicles. This ability to make vehicles to which wagons could be attached streamlined trade and commerce, allowing traders and merchants to transport larger quantities of goods back and forth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

ADT said:


> You are not as smart as you think.
> 
> Listen closely; the guy giving the beating is named *Waheed.*
> 
> In the video you will hear someone saying *Waheed stop*.
> 
> Have a good day.



First of all i did not listen what they are talking (i think i wasn't even using my headphones when i was watching that video) secondly i did not know Waheed can only be a Pakistani.

Meet Mr Waheed from Maldives

DrWaheed.com - Maldives Vice President Dr. Mohammed Waheed Hassan

meet Mr Waheed from UK

Waheed Alli, Baron Alli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

or meet Mr Waheed from Egypt

waheed elqalatawy (waheed) on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Sumerians, Chaldeans, Assyrians, ancient Egyptians were all semitic people and are the ancestors of many modern day Arabs...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

Omar1984 said:


> Think what you like, I've met some "Pakistanis" like you who are brainwashed by bollywood and aman ki asha crap.



Coming out of your myopic understanding of history, short sighted approach to what you perceive as national security, the fundamental premise that national security is above social welfare, is impossible for you. Stuck inside a box of hatred of India, we will remain backward and underdeveloped forever. No nation can progress if it remains the security state that we have become.

The guy that you use as an avatar stood for the establishment of a welfare state, not a security state where the people don't have public education, health or access to justice. A country where it is important and justified to buy yet another batch of F-16s rather than treating those who suffer from guinea disease is certainly on a wrong path of welfare.

The only thing hate mongers you like to say is that India is the arch enemy and we'll conquer them all. The mythical sense of pride and glory that you have established for yourselves will work for nobody. Calling everybody a "blood pacifist" or "defeatist mentality" is all you can do. 

This thread does not deal with this issue, hence I will not elaborate further on this.



> Indians are the ones funding TTP through their consulates in Afghanistan. Where was the Taliban problem before 2002?



As for India supporting TTP from Afghanistan, nobody has denied it but the magnitude of support has always been discussed. We have caught them and we have evidence. Yet, if nobody has been able to bring international limelight to it, then it speaks volumes about either the diplomatic failure or lack of credible evidence.

Are there individuals inside the Indian establishment and intelligence agencies supporting the TTP ? - Certainly

Are indian intelligence agencies supporting the TTP at an institutional level? - I doubt that an institution would be capable of doing it without the approval of the state

Is India supporting the TTP as a state policy? - I highly doubt it. They are not mad. Nor are they going to risk being labeled state sponsors of terrorism but they know that they are far too important globally these days to be painted as evil.

I know, the defense that you'll take would be that of critiquing the government again and saying that the military has provided all evidence and the "corrupt" government has not raised it at the international level because it is some US/Indian stooge. I'm sick and tired of this self righteous attitude.

Where were the Taliban before 2002? They were murdering the Northern Alliance for over a decade. And we supported them alongside Saudi Arabia, we being the only two countries who recognized the Taliban as the legitimate government in Kabul. Afghanistan was no land of peace and harmony before 2002. The US had been after Osama and the Taliban before 9/11 as well. 

Our hegemonic ambitions of controlling Afghanistan have only backfired and we have had to pay for our mistakes. You breed terrorists, they play havoc on your soil. As you sow, so shall you reap.



> *We Pakistanis dont have a problem with any race, ethnicity, or country except india.*
> Arabs are not our enemies. Some of them are very nice to Pakistanis. Dont cry racism like indians were doing against Australia. Look at Australians now they are so annoyed from indian propaganda against Australia we dont want to do the same with Arab countries.
> 
> You are forgetting that it was an Arab Muhammad Bin Qasim who introduced Islam to the region of Pakistan if it wasn't for him we would probably be worshipping hindu or buddhist statues right now.



Nobody has cried racism here. It is obvious that they are racist. You failed to respond to any worthy comments about their racism because of your inherent belief that arabs are somehow superior to us and they must be respected.

The only thing pointed out in this thread is that South Asians are treated bad in the Middle East, laborers are exploited and harassed and arabs do not give them the respect that they deserve.

I do not feel the need to thank arabs for bringing Islam to this region. Some people try to assert that because Arabia is the land of prophets, it means that the people of the land deserve respect. IMO it means that the people of the area were so misguided that they needed prophets to guide them time and again.

Religion is something I do not want to debate on. Religion and patriotism are the best ways to divert attention from the main topic and call names to other people rather than proving their augments as fallacious.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Actually for one of my literary requirements at college.. I took a class in Ancient Near Eastern studies.. it was very interesting class.. it dealt with Bible and Ancient Narrative texts like the Laws of Hammurabi and the Epic of Gilgamesh and the similarities between them etc etc...

fun! fun!


----------



## Nima

jinxeD_girl said:


> Now Indians and Persians, please don't get carried away.. This thread was about Arab racism.. not about their contributions..
> 
> Arabs in ancient times were called Semites.. and they have contributed alot!! For example.. Sumerians!!
> 
> *Sumer was a civilization and historical region in southern Mesopotamia, modern Iraq. It is the earliest known civilization in the world and is known as the Cradle of Civilization*.
> 
> *Hanging Gardens of Babylon were built by Chaldean King! (one of the seven ancient wonder of the world)*
> 
> The development of writing led the Sumerians to compose on of the oldest known literary works, The Epic of Gilgamesh. This collection of stories about a Sumerian hero laid the groundwork for the early epic poems such as the Iliad, the Odyssey, and the Aeneid, and led to the development to poetry and prose writing.
> 
> The Sumerians also developed a system of numbers. This system, based on a unit of 60, is still used today to some extent. They divided an hour into 60 minutes, and the circle 360 degrees, forming the basis for modern timekeeping and geometry.
> 
> Though the Sumerians cannot claim the invention of the wheel, they were responsible for revolutionizing transportation, with the first wheeled vehicles. This ability to make vehicles to which wagons could be attached streamlined trade and commerce, allowing traders and merchants to transport larger quantities of goods back and forth.



sumerians, babylonians etc... have more in common with Perisans than they do with any other people. 
An Armenian christian, they're even white Europeans, will tell you that culturally we have more in common with a Persian than a European if you take out Islam.
Where do you think we Persians got our symbols from? It was all from the Babylonians. Farahvar etc... are all carbon copies of Babylonian gods. 
Sumerians have ZERO connection with arabs. Just because we're considered "indo-European" it doesn't mean we're European or Indian!!!!
Jews are also semtic, care to explain how they're related to arabs?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Nima said:


> sumerians, babylonians etc... have more in common with Perisans than they do with any other people.
> An Armenian christian, they're even white Europeans, will tell you that culturally we have more in common with a Persian than a European if you take out Islam.
> Where do you think we Persians got our symbols from? It was all from the Babylonians. Farahvar etc... are all carbon copies of Babylonian gods.
> Sumerians have ZERO connection with arabs. Just because we're considered "indo-European" it doesn't mean we're European or Indian!!!!
> Jews are also semtic, care to explain how they're related to arabs?



Please don't spread Persian propaganda here.. I know Assyrians (Iraqi Christians) quite well (many live in Detroit - Michigan), Copts (Egyptian Christians) and they dislike Persians.. they told me that their ancestors fought with Persians..

History of Assyrians

*First Dark Age: 612 B.C. to 33 A.D.*

The Assyrian empire collapsed in 612 B.C. The Assyrian people survived the loss of their state, and they remained mostly inconspicuous for the next 600 years. *The Persians mention employing Assyrians as troops, and there is the failed attempt at reestablishing an Assyrian Kingdom in 350 B.C.; the Persians squelched this attempt and castrated 400 Assyrian leaders as punishment.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nima

jinxeD_girl said:


> Sumerians, Chaldeans, Assyrians, ancient Egyptians were all semitic people and are the ancestors of many modern day Arabs...



sumerians lived more than 5000 years ago!!!
Ancient Egyptians even longer!


They're the ancestors OF ALL MIDDLE EASTERNERS IN A WAY

It's like saying that the neanderthals from 30000 years ago in the ME are ancestors of Persians or Arabs, doesn't make sense. 
*And again, jews are semite but they're not arabs!*


----------



## Ingis

jinxeD_girl said:


> Now Indians and Persians, please don't get carried away.. This thread was about Arab racism.. not about their contributions..
> 
> Arabs in ancient times were called Semites.. and they have contributed alot!! For example.. Sumerians!!
> 
> *Sumer was a civilization and historical region in southern Mesopotamia, modern Iraq. It is the earliest known civilization in the world and is known as the Cradle of Civilization*.
> 
> *Hanging Gardens of Babylon were built by Chaldean King! (one of the seven ancient wonder of the world)*
> 
> The development of writing led the Sumerians to compose on of the oldest known literary works, The Epic of Gilgamesh. This collection of stories about a Sumerian hero laid the groundwork for the early epic poems such as the Iliad, the Odyssey, and the Aeneid, and led to the development to poetry and prose writing.
> 
> The Sumerians also developed a system of numbers. This system, based on a unit of 60, is still used today to some extent. They divided an hour into 60 minutes, and the circle 360 degrees, forming the basis for modern timekeeping and geometry.
> 
> Though the Sumerians cannot claim the invention of the wheel, they were responsible for revolutionizing transportation, with the first wheeled vehicles. This ability to make vehicles to which wagons could be attached streamlined trade and commerce, allowing traders and merchants to transport larger quantities of goods back and forth.



I do not fully agree.

The direct successor of the Babylonian Empire was the Achaemenid Empire and it is a well known fact that the Achaemenes are closely associated with Persians, not Arabs.

Just because the region of Mesopotamia is today inhabited by Arabs does not mean that its ancient dwellers were Arabs too. Kuwait, for example, was once a major Parthian port called Charcene. Parthia is closely associated with Persia and had nothing to do with Arabs. Later, an Arab tribe from Nejd settled there and most of its current day citizens are from that tribe.

And for your kind information, the inhabitants of major parts of ancient Mesopotamia and Chaldea were Assyrian people, not Arab people. And you cannot say Assyrians are the same as Arabs just because of their Semitic roots. It is as if the Sindhis and Punjabis linking themselves to Greeks because of their Indo-Scythian roots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Nima said:


> sumerians lived more than 5000 years ago!!!
> Ancient Egyptians even longer!
> 
> 
> They're the ancestors OF ALL MIDDLE EASTERNERS IN A WAY
> 
> It's like saying that the neanderthals from 30000 years ago in the ME are ancestors of Persians or Arabs, doesn't make sense.
> *And again, jews are semite but they're not arabs!*



You are NOT getting my point.. go to any Assyrian website or meet Assyrians in real life.. they dislike Persians...

You were claiming in other thread that Azerbaijan was just an Iranian province.. and there is no difference between them and Iranians in general.. but then you heard the views of Azerbaijanis on this forum.. who claim they are turkic people and not iranic..


----------



## Nima

jinxeD_girl said:


> Please don't spread Persian propaganda here.. I know Assyrians (Iraqi Christians) quite well (many live in Detroit - Michigan), Copts (Egyptian Christians) and they dislike Persians.. they told me that their ancestors fought with Persians..
> 
> History of Assyrians
> 
> *First Dark Age: 612 B.C. to 33 A.D.*
> 
> The Assyrian empire collapsed in 612 B.C. The Assyrian people survived the loss of their state, and they remained mostly inconspicuous for the next 600 years. *The Persians mention employing Assyrians as troops, and there is the failed attempt at reestablishing an Assyrian Kingdom in 350 B.C.; the Persians squelched this attempt and castrated 400 Assyrian leaders as punishment.*



lmao I know
Persians and Ashuries or Assyrians as they're called in the west were enemies. 
My point is smtg else. 
You're saying that they're arab because they're semitic which MAKES NO SENSE
And if you want to talk about cultural similarities you can check out the similarirites between Ashuries and Persians

Persian god, farvahar







Ashuri god before Persia existed





Persian carvings Persis
check out the lions with the male faces





Ashuri gods BEFORE PERSIA EXISTED


----------



## ADT

Zaki said:


> First of all i did not listen what they are talking (i think i wasn't even using my headphones when i was watching that video) secondly i did not know Waheed can only be a Pakistani.
> 
> Meet Mr Waheed from Maldives
> 
> DrWaheed.com - Maldives Vice President Dr. Mohammed Waheed Hassan
> 
> meet Mr Waheed from UK
> 
> Waheed Alli, Baron Alli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> or meet Mr Waheed from Egypt
> 
> waheed elqalatawy (waheed) on Twitter



Your rebuttal fails.


----------



## r3alist

Nima said:


> that's the general vibe I get from Pakistanis and Afghans
> You guys seem to look up to them.



with all due respect you can get f****d, i dont look up to these wasters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Nima said:


> lmao I know
> Persians and Ashuries or Assyrians as they're called in the west were enemies.
> My point is smtg else.
> You're saying that they're arab because they're semitic which MAKES NO SENSE
> And if you want to talk about cultural similarities you can check out the similarirites between Ashuries and Persians
> 
> Persian god, farvahar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashuri god before Persia existed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persian carvings Persis
> check out the lions with the male faces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashuri gods BEFORE PERSIA EXISTED



Ok I don't know much about this.. I think I have to learn more about this.. I am talking from my personal experience, as I said I met some Assyrians in real life.. and I told them I am part Iranian.. and somehow they were not very happy about it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nima

jinxeD_girl said:


> Ok I don't know much about this.. I think I have to learn more about this.. I am talking from my personal experience, as I said I met some Assyrians in real life.. and I told them I am part Iranian.. and somehow they were not very happy about it..



check out my post again and look @ the pics, it didn't work the first time
They hate us b/c we replaced them
They're extinct today because we took over. We copied their gods etc...

So in terms of culture we owe a lot to them as Persians. 
Just b/c they're semitic and we're "indo-european" it doesn't mean we're to completely diff cultures and ppl.
Arabs are semitic but they have more differences with them then we have differences w/ each other (Iranians and ahuries) even though we were enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Nima said:


> check out my post again and look @ the pics, it didn't work the first time
> They hate us b/c we replaced them
> They're extinct today because we took over. We copied their gods etc...



PP Ok Thanks for the informational post!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nima

jinxeD_girl said:


> You are NOT getting my point.. go to any Assyrian website or meet Assyrians in real life.. they dislike Persians...
> 
> You were claiming in other thread that Azerbaijan was just an Iranian province.. and there is no difference between them and Iranians in general.. but then you heard the views of Azerbaijanis on this forum.. who claim they are turkic people and not iranic..



the azeri guy on this forum is from Azerbaijan republic, a former communist state and a former soviet republic.
Today they're host to American bases and are Israel's staunchest ally in the region. They have netter relations with Israel then Turkey does w/ Israel. They see Iran as Persia and an Empire. They also hate the fact that we like Armenia, their BIGGEST enemies.

Their population:
6 million

Iran's azeri population alone:
more than 20 million

hummmm....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nima

r3alist said:


> with all due respect you can get f****d, i dont look up to these wasters



bravo


----------



## Hyde

Nima said:


> bravo



Although i don't with your post numer 113 of this thread but good to see your short answer in reply 

Don't argue please............ ignore others if they are offensive


----------



## Nima

Zaki said:


> Although i don't with your post numer 113 of this thread but good to see your short answer in reply
> 
> Don't argue please............ ignore others if they are offensive



lol I didn't get offended @ all, I'm genuinely happy.


----------



## Hyde

Nima said:


> lol I didn't get offended @ all, I'm genuinely happy.



ok then i take my THANKS Back


----------



## Nima

Zaki said:


> ok then i take my THANKS Back



boooooooooooooooooooooooo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

Why are we discussing what were scientific contributions of Arabs or whether Persians or Assyrians are enemies?





*Can we discuss Arab racism and mistreatment of South Asians and retutrn to the theme of this thread?*


----------



## Hyde

sparklingway said:


> Zaroor Zaroor



What is your opinion about this topic? a part from the wages/Salary issues........ what else do you say Arab mistreat with South Asians  and do mention the country name in your arguments/examples


----------



## Nima

sparklingway said:


> Why are we discussing what were scientific contributions of Arabs or whether Persians or Assyrians are enemies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can we discuss Arab racism and mistreatment of South Asians and retutrn to the theme of this thread?*



there is nothing to discuss
You can do a case study and find out why but discussion on a forums will only be limited to us fighting over whether it's true or not and we have already established that arabs are racist.


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Nima said:


> there is nothing to discuss
> You can do a case study and find out why but discussion on a forums will only be limited to us fighting over whether it's true or not and we have already established that arabs are racist.



the post is directed to sparklingway

yes we already extablished that Arabs are racist.. what else you want us to discuss? Post more articles and examples on Arab racism ? I can do that..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

jinxeD_girl said:


> the post is directed to sparklingway
> 
> yes we already extablished that Arabs are racist.. what else you want us to discuss?



If we've established than we can move on as we have no more nay sayers left. Resolution has therefore been passed.

You can now go and post everything you like in "Members Club" 



> Post more articles and examples on Arab racism ? I can do that..



That would be nice as well


----------



## Hyde

Nima said:


> there is nothing to discuss
> You can do a case study and find out why but discussion on a forums will only be limited to us fighting over whether it's true or not and we have already established that arabs are racist.





jinxeD_girl said:


> the post is directed to sparklingway
> 
> yes we already extablished that Arabs are racist.. what else you want us to discuss? Post more articles and examples on Arab racism ? I can do that..



There are good and bad peoples everywhere  Please do not bring your Iranian politics in this topic. All of us are aware of Iran-Arab world hostility......... Has any of you really went to Saudi Arabia or any other Arab country that you are declaring them racists?

All countries has racist peoples and first time in my life i am going to tell you Nima that i found Iranians as one of most racist peoples in the earth (after blacks and afghans)...... did you like that??????? i never really care about it i do know there are good and bad peoples everywhere and i pray for every single Muslim nation in the World and want to see them united. I keep praying about the good relationships of Pakistan and Iran and seriously keeping an eye on Iran-Pak gas pipeline project and praying it become a huge success and restore our relationships back to the brotherhood like.

Me living in a multi-cultural/national society i have come across with peoples of all nations. I have spoken with most of them and dealed with them in many matters i know what saudis and iranians are.

I have been to Saudi Arabia myself and a part from the Royal families i have found them one of the best nations myself.

Like it or not but thats the bitter truth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nima

^^^^
I will be the first Iranian to say that we're racist, no denying that. I just don't understand why some of you are arab apologists. It's like being Iran apologists. Both are retarded.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyde

Nima said:


> ^^^^
> I will be the first Iranian to say that we're racist, no denying that. I just don't understand why some of you are arab apologists. It's like being Iran apologists. Both are retarded.



well i have never seen any Pakistani so far who is arab apologist however we lean towards arabs because of the holy cities of Makkah and Madina. We try to learn Arabic to read the Holy Qur'an and Holy Scriptures. But we never are apologetic with them 

We are leaned towards them further because they have been helping Pakistan since its creation with both financially and with their Oil assets. But still saying we are apologists thats wrong


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Nima said:


> ^^^^
> I will be the first Iranian to say that we're racist, no denying that. I just don't understand why some of you are arab apologists. It's like being Iran apologists. Both are retarded.



but in some other thread you said, Iranians are ignorant but not Racist.. 

But Iranians were never racist with me... so it all boils up to first hand experience.. Zaki says from his first hand experience that Arabs were only nice with him.. and I can say from my first hand experience that Iranians have been only nice with me.. I have lived in Kuwait and I never faced first hand Arab racism myself.. but many other Pakistanis did... and some Pakistanis have told me they also suffered Iranian racism too... 

but given a choice between Arabs and Iranians.. I will choose Iranians over Arabs anyday..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Zaki said:


> well i have never seen any Pakistani so far who is arab apologist however we lean towards arabs because of the holy cities of Makkah and Madina. We try to learn Arabic to read the Holy Qur'an and Holy Scriptures. But we never are apologetic with them
> 
> We are leaned towards them further because they have been helping Pakistan since its creation with both financially and with their Oil assets. But still saying we are apologists thats wrong



also i want to say is....... i had only little experiences with Iranian brothers but most of the times they were so annoying  one of the reasons could be their poor english 

I am yet to see the decent Iranians in real life (not internet)  i am sure their would be in millions but 

*And this is not a topic so lets come back to topic now*


----------



## Nima

Zaki said:


> also i want to say is....... i had only little experiences with Iranian brothers but most of the times they were so annoying  one of the reasons could be their poor english
> 
> I am yet to see the decent Iranians in real life (not internet)  i am sure their would be in millions but
> 
> *And this is not a topic so lets come back to topic now*



well Iranians live in Sweden, western canada and the US. 
In other places there aren't many of us.


----------



## Hyde

Nima said:


> well Iranians live in Sweden, western canada and the US.
> In other places there aren't many of us.



They own barber shops here in UK............. The only iranian i liked was the women they hired once for the couple of weeks/months and who used to cut hairs of the childrens but once due to too many peoples she cut my hairs and her soft hands were ........................ ahhhhh don't want to get emotional again 

btw i was merely 16-17 years old that time 

I moved from that town and stopped visiting that barber shop many years ago and don't know if she is still there or not  (but i think she left)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dvk1982

Black Blood said:


> I repeat again , highlight where i have defended Recism.
> 
> 
> Prove it to me that these scumbags are a majority , can you ?



why are u so agitated... why dont you do a favor and prove that thos people are in minority  and what do u mean by minority a 30% , 15%, 10% ? well they can all be called minority...

Why dont you stop pushing ur idea of "majority of arabs are tolerant" blah blah


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

r3alist said:


> with all due respect you can get f****d, I don&#8217;t look up to these wasters



Seriously the Nima dude is correct, don't know about Afghanistanis but some Pakistanis really do look up to Arabs especially those who follow wahhabi fiqh, who are brainwashed by Saudi Mullahs. Before anyone says that im speaking a bunch of ****, just speak to some Pakistanis who are salafis and just listen to the garbage they spew out in favour of Arabs, its honestly embarrassing and sometimes honestly makes me ashamed to be a Pakistani, so many mates from other nationalities poke fun at me because of this thinking.

A true example of a convo between me (whose of Pakistani origin) and a fellow British Pakistani who has some kind of inferiority complex;

"I really hope one day us Pakistani will try and distance ourselves from Saudis as all the problems whether it be our image due to people like Anjem Chaudry or Terrorism is a result of their thinking and philosophy." - Me.

"Brother Saudi's are our dear Arab brother who have helped us alot in the past and are guardian of Islam." - Friend

"They surely have helped us with all the extremist elements we see in our country and the funding by these so called Arab 'brothers', our people have been on the receiving end ever since Zia a well known salafi took power of the country and with their help turned its clock back to the day before our Independence in 1949." - Me

"What are you talking about, Zia and Saudi helped Pakistani become a true Islamic republic, your a fan of Z.A.Bhutto so obviously your going to dislike Zia, we have good relationship with our Saudi brothers" - Friend

"Ever decided to take a stroll around the vicinity of the Prophet Muhammed (pbuh) mosque in Medina mosque or in Mecca with a Shalwaar kameez and seen Saudi peoples reaction not only do they giggle to catch your attention but they also make a point to shark you out, not only that but while I was sitting down by myself talking to a Pakistani friend (dressed in juba) in our Hotel lounge, a group of Arab youths came up to me (wearing salwar kameez) while my friend who was dressed in a Juba was given Salaam by the Arabs due to them thinking he&#8217;s an Arab due to his clothing. The ringleader of the Arabs was poking me continuously on my head with a rolled up magazine, as we were just opposite Makkah-E-Ibrahim I tried my best to remain patient. He continued for about a further five times which tested my patience and to my embarrassment I ended up doing the shameful thing by flooring him and chucking the magazine on him. At this point I walked off contemplating what I&#8217;ve just done in this holy place and you would think the Arab would be thinking the same things, he rushed at me trying to punch me and I constantly evaded each one until Security came and held him back. Then he said something which will remain with me forever, 'how can this poor bastard Pakistani hit me, let me loose so I can kill him" The person at the desk who was also an Arab called the guy who caused me problems a 'Brother' which annoyed me and told him you can't do anything to him he's a British Citizen with a British group. It was only on hearing this he looked at me and calmed down. They view us as slaves who are just poor, uneducated and helpless people who are bound to do as the Arab pleases. Only on hearing the fact im a British Citizen did he probably come to the conclusion I may be from a well off background and feel that I myself am better then this UAE Arabs just because I live in Europe." - Me 

"Whatever you think of Arabs, they are chosen people that&#8217;s why they are looking after Makkah-e-Ibrahim, Allah chose them to promote the message because they are the best of us regardless of whether we like them or not" - Friend

There are a few other incidents I could mention but they are just hearsay. This is nothing but the truth and some Pakistani really need to wake up and smell the coffee. Pakistani who believe the same stuff as my friend in the convo regarding Arabs being chosen people are just as bad as the Arabs who commit the act, as they themselves will constantly lick the Arabs backside in order to receive some kind of verbal appreciation from the Arabs for their loyalty.

Non-gulf Arabs are decent folks as for Gulf Arab alot of them are honestly backwards and primitive in my opinion. I personally have a few Arab friends who are Lebanese, Libyans and Iraqi's all of whom are decent people and even they testify to the fact that most 'Gulf Arabs' are complete idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

Zaki said:


> They own barber shops here in UK............. The only iranian i liked was the women they hired once for the couple of weeks/months and who used to cut hairs of the childrens but once due to too many peoples she cut my hairs and her soft hands were ........................ ahhhhh don't want to get emotional again
> 
> btw i was merely 16-17 years old that time
> 
> I moved from that town and stopped visiting that barber shop many years ago and don't know if she is still there or not  (but i think she left)



Same stories here bud !


----------



## khanz

PakistaniPacifist said:


> Seriously the Nima dude is correct, don't know about Afghanistanis but some Pakistanis really do look up to Arabs especially those who follow wahhabi fiqh, who are brainwashed by Saudi Mullahs. Before anyone says that im speaking a bunch of ****, just speak to some Pakistanis who are salafis and just listen to the garbage they spew out in favour of Arabs, its honestly embarrassing and sometimes honestly makes me ashamed to be a Pakistani, so many mates from other nationalities poke fun at me because of this thinking.
> 
> A true example of a convo between me (whose of Pakistani origin) and a fellow British Pakistani who has some kind of inferiority complex;
> 
> "I really hope one day us Pakistani will try and distance ourselves from Saudis as all the problems whether it be our image due to people like Anjem Chaudry or Terrorism is a result of their thinking and philosophy." - Me.
> 
> "Brother Saudi's are our dear Arab brother who have helped us alot in the past and are guardian of Islam." - Friend
> 
> "They surely have helped us with all the extremist elements we see in our country and the funding by these so called Arab 'brothers', our people have been on the receiving end ever since Zia a well known salafi took power of the country and with their help turned its clock back to the day before our Independence in 1949." - Me
> 
> "What are you talking about, Zia and Saudi helped Pakistani become a true Islamic republic, your a fan of Z.A.Bhutto so obviously your going to dislike Zia, we have good relationship with our Saudi brothers" - Friend
> 
> "Ever decided to take a stroll around the vicinity of the Prophet Muhammed (pbuh) mosque in Medina mosque or in Mecca with a Shalwaar kameez and seen Saudi peoples reaction not only do they giggle to catch your attention but they also make a point to shark you out, not only that but while I was sitting down by myself talking to a Pakistani friend (dressed in juba) in our Hotel lounge, a group of Arab youths came up to me (wearing salwar kameez) while my friend who was dressed in a Juba was given Salaam by the Arabs due to them thinking hes an Arab due to his clothing. The ringleader of the Arabs was poking me continuously on my head with a rolled up magazine, as we were just opposite Makkah-E-Ibrahim I tried my best to remain patient. He continued for about a further five times which tested my patience and to my embarrassment I ended up doing the shameful thing by flooring him and chucking the magazine on him. At this point I walked off contemplating what Ive just done in this holy place and you would think the Arab would be thinking the same things, he rushed at me trying to punch me and I constantly evaded each one until Security came and held him back. Then he said something which will remain with me forever, 'how can this poor bastard Pakistani hit me, let me loose so I can kill him" The person at the desk who was also an Arab called the guy who caused me problems a 'Brother' which annoyed me and told him you can't do anything to him he's a British Citizen with a British group. It was only on hearing this he looked at me and calmed down. They view us as slaves who are just poor, uneducated and helpless people who are bound to do as the Arab pleases. Only on hearing the fact im a British Citizen did he probably come to the conclusion I may be from a well off background and feel that I myself am better then this UAE Arabs just because I live in Europe." - Me
> 
> "Whatever you think of Arabs, they are chosen people thats why they are looking after Makkah-e-Ibrahim, Allah chose them to promote the message because they are the best of us regardless of whether we like them or not" - Friend
> 
> There are a few other incidents I could mention but they are just hearsay. This is nothing but the truth and some Pakistani really need to wake up and smell the coffee. Pakistani who believe the same stuff as my friend in the convo regarding Arabs being chosen people are just as bad as the Arabs who commit the act, as they themselves will constantly lick the Arabs backside in order to receive some kind of verbal appreciation from the Arabs for their loyalty.
> 
> Non-gulf Arabs are decent folks as for Gulf Arab alot of them are honestly backwards and primitive in my opinion. I personally have a few Arab friends who are Lebanese, Libyans and Iraqi's all of whom are decent people and even they testify to the fact that most 'Gulf Arabs' are complete idiots.





completely agree good to see other pakistanis like you taking arabs off their pedastal


----------



## Kompromat

dvk1982 said:


> why are u so agitated... why dont you do a favor and prove that thos people are in minority  and what do u mean by minority a 30&#37; , 15%, 10% ? well they can all be called minority...
> 
> Why dont you stop pushing ur idea of "majority of arabs are tolerant" blah blah



Here comes another one 

If you think All Arabs are racist then why India is buying 73% of its oil from So called Racist Arabs 

If you think that they are racist why don't you bycott them ?

BTW Pathetic indian kids do not look good tagging others as racist when they have done .

Operation Blue star or Sikh Holocaust .
Killed 60 Thousand kashmiris & captured their lands.
Massacared thousands of Muslims in Gujrat.
Demolished the Babari Mosque in ayodhiya.
Demolished and Burnt down Churches along with their bishops.
Massacared Christians.
And trying their best to stop our "Bhabhi" sania Mirza from Marrying Shoaib malik 

No Joke but you yourself Sit in top 3 most Racist nations in the World so just Shut up now !

*Have a read*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/1495052.stm

http://theviewspaper.net/racism-in-india-double-standards/

http://www.kanglaonline.com/index.php?template=kshow&kid=796

http://www.zimbio.com/The+Culture+of+Racism+in+India

Nazis killed 2.8 Million Red Army POW's -- This is Called a Real racism---








*'India Is Racist, And Happy About It'
A Black American's first-hand experience of footpath India: no one even wants to change
Diepiriye Kuku *

(The writer is a Black American PhD student at the Delhi School of Economics.) 


In spite of friendship and love in private spaces, the Delhi public literally stops and stares. It is harrowing to constantly have children and adults tease, taunt, pick, poke and peer at you from the corner of their eyes, denying their own humanity as well as mine. Their aggressive, crude curiosity threatens to dominate unless disarmed by kindness, or met with equal aggression. 
Once I stood gazing at the giraffes at the Lucknow Zoo only to turn and see 50-odd families gawking at me rather than the exhibit. 


On a visit to the Lucknow zoo, people gawked more at me than at the exhibits. 


Parents abruptly withdrew infants that inquisitively wandered towards me. I felt like an exotic African creature-cum-spectacle, stirring fear and awe. Even my attempts to beguile the public through simple greetings or smiles are often not reciprocated. Instead, the look of wonder swells as if this were all part of the act and we were all playing our parts. 
Racism is never a personal experience. Racism in India is systematic and independent of the presence of foreigners of any hue. This climate permits and promotes this lawlessness and disdain for dark skin. Most Indian pop icons have light-damn-near-white skin. Several stars even promote skin-bleaching creams that promise to improve one's popularity and career success. Matrimonial ads boast of fair, v. fair and v. very fair skin alongside foreign visas and advanced university degrees. Moreover, each time I visit one of Delhi's clubhouses, I notice that I am the darkest person not wearing a work uniform. It's unfair and ugly. 

Discrimination in Delhi surpasses the denial of courtesy. I have been denied visas, apartments, entrance to discos, attentiveness, kindness and the benefit of doubt. Further, the lack of neighbourliness exceeds what locals describe as normal for a capital already known for its coldness. 

My partner is white and I am black, facts of which the Indian public reminds us daily. Bank associates have denied me chai, while falling over to please my white friend. Mall shop attendants have denied me attentiveness, while mobbing my partner. Who knows what else is more quietly denied? 

"An African has come," a guard announced over the intercom as I showed up. Whites are afforded the luxury of their own names, but this careful attention to my presence was not new. ATM guards stand and salute my white friend, while one guard actually asked me why I had come to the bank machine as if I might have said that I was taking over his shift. 

It is shocking that people wear liberalism as a sign of modernity, yet revert to ultraconservatism when actually faced with difference. Cyberbullies have threatened my life on my YouTube videos that capture local gawking and eve-teasing. I was even fired from an international school for talking about homosociality in Africa on YouTube, and addressing a class about homophobia against kids after a student called me a 'fag'. 

Outside of specific anchors of discourse such as Reservations, there is no consensus that discrimination is a redeemable social ill. This is the real issue with discrimination in India: her own citizens suffer and we are only encouraged to ignore situations that make us all feel powerless. Be it the mute-witnesses seeing racial difference for the first time, kids learning racism from their folks, or the blacks and northeasterners who feel victimised by the public, few operate from a position that believes in change. 

Living in India was a childhood dream that deepened with my growing understanding of India and America's unique, shared history of non-violent revolution. Yet, in most nations, the path of ending gender, race and class discrimination is unpaved. In India, this path is still rural and rocky as if this nation has not decided the road even worthy. It is a footpath that we are left to tread individually. 


*Think before you speak !!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## khanz

old but good article from a pakistani author.......

Pakistanis themselves, mired in denial and ever-ready to engage in the pantomime of pretending to be Arab, are inured to this reality of Arab racism. Easily appeased with the promise of Gulf jobs when their own country is in shambles they consider any paltry thankless employment a godsend

*&#8220;We need slaves to build monuments,&#8221;* says an Iraqi engineer living in Abu Dhabi to a reporter from the Guardian. In the published report he goes to add that he would never use the metro if it wasn&#8217;t segregated since &#8220;we would never sit next to Pakistanis and Indians because of their smell&#8221;.

The dismal condition of Pakistani labourers in the Gulf States is well known and the above statements are merely reflections of the deep-seeded and overtly racist attitudes of Arabs in the Gulf and otherwise towards Pakistanis.

The same Guardian report also details how Pakistani slave labourers work up to eighteen hours a day and often live twenty to a room without any ventilation and with only a single bathroom for several hundred people. Several do not see their families for four to ten year periods, unable to afford the airfare home and many die on the job.

Without any insurance scheme families are often not notified of deaths for months and the only compensation available to them is through an underground system through which other workers donate thirty dirham each which is then collected and donated. The strictly segregated society means that the rich Arabs never come across the lowly Pakistani workers who build their roads, clean their floors and drive their cars.

But in recent years, the oil-rich barons of the Gulf have found a new use for slave labour that goes beyond cleaning bathrooms and picking trash off the streets of Dubai. A recent statement issued by Special Envoy Richard Holbrooke in Brussels revealed that the Taliban are being funded by individuals from the Gulf States. Secretary Holbrooke said: &#8220;The Taliban receive more funding from the Gulf States than they do from the narcotics trade&#8221;.

As has been reported by several Pakistani newspapers, this means that the sources of foreign funding for the Taliban are greater than the approximate USD100 million they receive from the narcotics trade based on poppy cultivation inside Afghanistan.

While Holbrooke was careful to note that the money is not coming from governments but rather from individuals, his statement, based on credible reports tracing wire transfers from the region, illustrates a new use that rich Gulf Arabs have found for expendable Pakistani lives.

Similar to the onerous burden of cleaning one&#8217;s own bathrooms, or drilling one&#8217;s own oil or building one&#8217;s own monuments, the task of fighting one&#8217;s own holy war has proven to be far too burdensome for Arabs intoxicated with the seemingly never-ending largesse of a resource-fuelled economy. Smelly Pakistanis, the Arabs have discovered, are not only good enough to build crass monuments to consumerism but also to fight misguided holy wars that destroy nations and eviscerate thousands of innocent lives.

Holbrooke&#8217;s statement is not the only basis for believing that the Taliban are receiving support from the Gulf States. In May of this year, the United Nations sent out an international appeal for aid for the nearly 2 million people displaced by the fighting in the tribal areas and the NWFP. While the US has pledged USD320 million for the IDPs and the EU has pledged up to USD121 million, no significant pledges have been made from the Gulf States.

This strange dichotomy in which our supposed Muslim brethren have turned their back on the suffering of the people of Swat, Buner and Dir makes far more sense in light of new information that illustrates that in picking sides, rich sheikhs from the Gulf have chosen to place their bets with the Taliban rather than with the Pakistani soldiers fighting them.

Pakistanis themselves, mired in denial and ever-ready to engage in the pantomime of pretending to be Arab, are inured to this reality of Arab racism. Easily appeased with the promise of Gulf jobs when their own country is in shambles they consider any paltry thankless employment, even if it denies them basic human rights, a godsend.

Ironically, *the standards they expect non-Muslim countries like the United States and the European Union to uphold in terms of equal employment, egalitarian laws and freedom of expression are all abandoned when it comes to the assessment of Arab nations.* No attention is given for example to the Arabs&#8217; discriminatory employment practices that pay a Pakistani a fraction of what is paid to a European citizen for the same engineering job.

Some workers make as little as 400 dirhams a month, barely able to afford meals while surrounded by unimaginable excess. Even less emphasis is received by the condescending and racist attitudes of Gulf law enforcement authorities that regularly detain immigrant workers without any legal process and routinely beat and abuse them.

*All this injustice, perhaps because it is committed by fellow Muslims, who make a great pretence at religious devotion, is somehow unthinkingly and unquestioningly forgiven.* The fact that such discrimination overtly and blatantly flouts any minimal allegiance to the concept of the Islamic ummah is never even considered.

*This latest news presents an urgent challenge to the apathy of those Pakistanis unwilling to acknowledge the reality of Arab discrimination and disdain toward South Asians. The fact that Gulf sheikhs are contributing hundreds of millions of dollars to the Taliban who are bombing schools, marauding villages and devastating the economy and infrastructure of our nation while shutting their coffers to the IDPs languishing in tents should irk even the most minimal nationalist.*

More pressingly, it should expose the duplicity of our Arab overlords who, while freely engaging in debaucheries behind their castle walls now wish to use the Taliban to impose a virulent and dogmatic form of Islam on the poor smelly Pakistanis.

Sending money to fuel a war that is depleting Pakistan&#8217;s already meagre resources, turning young men and boys into human bombs and transforming Pakistani cities into battlegrounds exposes their desire to condemn Pakistan into oblivion.

Rafia Zakaria is an attorney living in the United States where she teaches courses on Constitutional Law and Political Philosophy. She can be contacted at rafia.zakaria@gmail.com 


Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

I want to say to pakistanis STOP defending and looking up to arabs all the time they don't give a damn about you or your 180+ million countrymen grow some balls and stick up for your own fellow pakistanis !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## waraich66

I worked in Saudi Arabia for eight years , infact they have divided even their own citizens in three catagories

1. Top ranked arabs (Adnani Arabs) , those arabs /saudi who are from family of hazrat Ismail AS.
2. Qahtani Arab /saudi , who are from Saim AS (Son of Noah AS).
3. Migrated Arabs , thos who migrated from other countries like sudan ,syria, jordan etc.

4. FCN -First class national -USA,CANADA,AUTRALIA,NEWZEALAND,EU,JAPAN,SOUTH KOREA.
5.TCN -Third class national , Indian ,Pakistani,Bangladeshi,Nepali etc.

Salaries of workers depend on their nationality not skill , education or experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz

Fundamentalist said:


> I worked in Saudi Arabia for eight years , infact they have divided even their own citizens in three catagories
> 
> 1. Top ranked arabs (Adnani Arabs) , those arabs /saudi who are from family of hazrat Ismail AS.
> 2. Qahtani Arab /saudi , who are from Saim AS (Son of Noah AS).
> 3. Migrated Arabs , thos who migrated from other countries like sudan ,syria, jordan etc.
> 
> *4. FCN -First class national -USA,CANADA,AUTRALIA,NEWZEALAND,EU,JAPAN,SOUTH KOREA.
> 5.TCN -Third class national , Indian ,Pakistani,Bangladeshi,Nepali etc.
> 
> Salaries of workers depend on their nationality not skill , education or experience.*



that says it all then doesn't it ? case in point of blatant arab racism 
I'm interested now in seeing what the arab apologists have to say about this


----------



## sparklingway

khanz said:


> old but good article from a pakistani author.......


I spent half an hour searching for this article online in the morning, thanks dude !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

Black Blood said:


> Here comes another one
> 
> If you think All Arabs are racist then why India is buying 73&#37; of its oil from So called Racist Arabs
> 
> If you think that they are racist why don't you bycott them ?
> 
> BTW Pathetic indian kids do not look good tagging others as racist when they have done .
> 
> Operation Blue star or Sikh Holocaust .
> Killed 60 Thousand kashmiris & captured their lands.
> Massacared thousands of Muslims in Gujrat.
> Demolished the Babari Mosque in ayodhiya.
> Demolished and Burnt down Churches along with their bishops.
> Massacared Christians.
> And trying their best to stop our "Bhabhi" sania Mirza from Marrying Shoaib malik



As usual your posts are nothing more than inflammatory, off topic rants and full of logical fallacies. 

1. If a nation is racist, why should another country stop buying oil from them? This is global economics not your petty fight with the kiryana store owner.

2. Why boycott them? Why not demand respect for our citizens? Expatriates fill more than 92 percent of the workforce in the private sector in Saudi Arbaia and 99.66% in UAE. 

3. This is a topic where people are discussing mistreatment of laborers and working class people in the middle east. South Asians dominantly including Indians, Pakistanis and Bangladeshis all face them same treatment in the middle east, that is a secondary treatment compared ot anybody with a gora chamri.

4. Saudis and Emiratis have exploited Pakistan more than they can exploit India or Bangladesh. From camel jockeys, to illegal bird hunting to land acquisitions to providing us with the gift of intolerant religious schools of though; their footprint is visible in Pakistan. You just had to insert the "pathetic Indian" insults as usual.

5. You couldn't resist going on a rant about treatment of minorities in India. By far, minorities are treated far better in India and they have had their communal troubles and sectarian violence but overall minorities enjoy far better rights in India and they aren't discriminated against as much as the troubles minorities face in the land of the pure.

6. South Asians are in general racist towards Africans. I remember seeing propaganda blogs posting pictures of journalists attending a party in the US embassy under already inflammatory titles of CIA parties but the comments as usual were the highlight. Not one but most people commenting on the picture of a female journalist posing with a man of dark complexion couldn't resist passing on racist and highly derogatory comments. You can guess what I'm implying. South Asian racism towards Africans spells out mainly because we are victims of racism across the world (just like in the middle east), and Africans are the worst victims, we find Africans to be some sort of an even "inferior" class than us and cannot resist passing on racist comments on their color, their lips, their hair and their overall build.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------

